# Game of Thrones



## kilcher

Is there not already a thread on this show? I couldn't find one. 

Just wanted to remind everyone there's a 15 minute preview of the first episode tonight at 9pm ET on HBO.


----------



## billypritchard

There has been a long thread in the Happy Hour about it, since it started as a book thread.

Good reminder though. I think we'll have episode threads when the show starts.


----------



## Amnesia

kilcher said:


> Is there not already a thread on this show? I couldn't find one.


Seeing as how the first episode doesn't air for another two weeks, I don't find that too surprising...


----------



## firerose818

That was the fastest 15 minutes of TV I've seen in a long time.

The scenery was just gorgeous...I can't wait to see this!


----------



## billypritchard

firerose818 said:


> That was the fastest 15 minutes of TV I've seen in a long time.
> 
> The scenery was just gorgeous...I can't wait to see this!


+1

I thought, that wasn't 15 minutes!


----------



## Aniketos

Really nice. Some changes from the books, but all understandable. Two more weeks...


----------



## hummingbird_206

I don't have HBO, so just watched the preview online. Looks good! The Wall looked very imposing! I think I'll have to call Comcast and get signed up for HBO. Wonder if they are having any specials?


----------



## sieglinde

Online? I will start searching.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Sorry, didn't think to post the link. Here's where I saw it.
http://io9.com/#!5788750/watch-the-first-12-minutes-of-hbos-game-of-thrones-now


----------



## Odds Bodkins

I haven't read the books in years but the first 15 minutes were enough to have memories come flooding back. Can't wait!


----------



## JETarpon

Did anybody catch the throw-away line at the beginning of Monday's Chuck?


----------



## IndyJones1023

Does this story have magic, or is it all just political intrigue?


----------



## dcheesi

IndyJones1023 said:


> Does this story have magic, or is it all just political intrigue?


Both. But most of the early story is heavy on the intrigue; the magic is mostly on the fringes.

I was actually mildly surprised to see them referencing some supernatural activity right up front (though if you didn't know what you were seeing, you may not have realized it). I halfway expected them to drop all of that for the TV show, and just focus on the courtly intrigue, a la _The Tudors_, etc.


----------



## JETarpon

dcheesi said:


> I was actually mildly surprised to see them referencing some supernatural activity right up front (though if you didn't know what you were seeing, you may not have realized it). I halfway expected them to drop all of that for the TV show, and just focus on the courtly intrigue, a la _The Tudors_, etc.


That supernatural activity comes straight out of the prologue for the book, as I recall.


----------



## dcheesi

JETarpon said:


> That supernatural activity comes straight out of the prologue for the book, as I recall.


Yep, pretty much straight up, except you actually get a much better description of things in the book.

But there's nothing that says that the TV writers/producers have to use every element from the books. The non-magical aspects of the books are more than enough to be compelling on their own. And adding the supernatural can be risky, as some folks who love a good medieval period piece are turned off by anything that smacks of scifi/fantasy...


----------



## sieglinde

I don't get HBO so hopefully without any spoilers, I have read all the novels. It reads more like historical fiction than Tolkien does. Watch for an historical parallel with British history.


----------



## Bob Coxner

sieglinde said:


> I don't get HBO so hopefully without any spoilers, I have read all the novels. It reads more like historical fiction than Tolkien does. Watch for an historical parallel with British history.


Many providers are having HBO free preview weekend this week. It's already started on DirecTV.


----------



## whitson77

Does Dish have a free HBO preview this weekend? If they do, I haven't read about it.


----------



## whitson77

Dish has HBO free this weekend. I checked when I got home.


----------



## JETarpon

I'm guessing it's everybody. Even my crappy cable company has free HBO right now.


----------



## dbranco

HBO posted this useful viewer's guide. It has an interactive map of the kingdom, plus a house-by-house family tree with pictures of each family member.

http://viewers-guide.hbo.com/game-of-thrones/#!/map/


----------



## sieglinde

Mediacom is not offering an HBO preview but the next novel in the series is coming out in mid-July. Yay, People won't be bugging George RR Martin about it at Worldcon.


----------



## kilcher

HBO has also said there will be a "very special pre-show" 15 minutes prior to the premiere tonight so you might want to check that out as well.


----------



## john4200

sieglinde said:


> Mediacom is not offering an HBO preview but the next novel in the series is coming out in mid-July.


Except that Martin is still working on, as he calls it, "Kong". He talks about it on his blog. Hopefully there is no more delay, but less than three months between finishing the final manuscript and book release is cutting it close.


----------



## cheesesteak

Emilia Clarke. Yowsa!


----------



## Steveknj

I didn't want to post this in the episode thread, because I haven't watched yet. But how did everyone like it? I've read a lot of mixed reviews so I'm a bit apprehensive. I'm not a big "fantasy" fan (thought Lord of the Rings was boring as context), but HBO usually does a solid job on things...and there seemed to be enough gratuitous sex to at least give it a shot  One review called it a fantasy show for people who don't like fantasy. Another said it was VERY hard to keep track of all the characters (something I really hate). So what's the verdict without giving much away?


----------



## billypritchard

It's got a Metacritic score of 82. That's not really mixed, that's good. However, most of the negatives have been from people who are not big 'fantasy' fans, so take that under advisement. It's mostly swords and intrigue, not much fantasy especially at the beginning. I think you should just give it a shot, if it doesn't strike you, drop it.


----------



## Lori

Steveknj said:


> I didn't want to post this in the episode thread, because I haven't watched yet. But how did everyone like it? I've read a lot of mixed reviews so I'm a bit apprehensive. I'm not a big "fantasy" fan (thought Lord of the Rings was boring as context), but HBO usually does a solid job on things...and there seemed to be enough gratuitous sex to at least give it a shot  One review called it a fantasy show for people who don't like fantasy. Another said it was VERY hard to keep track of all the characters (something I really hate). So what's the verdict without giving much away?


The Viewer's Guide that dbranco linked to above is a must-have. It will help you keep everyone straight until you learn who they all are. I kept glancing at the family trees while I watched, just to make sure that I knew who was actually doing what.


----------



## Steveknj

Lori said:


> The Viewer's Guide that dbranco linked to above is a must-have. It will help you keep everyone straight until you learn who they all are. I kept glancing at the family trees while I watched, just to make sure that I knew who was actually doing what.


If I need a "viewer's guide" before I watch, it's usually not a good omen I will like the show. But if there's enough going, I can usually get past the confusion.


----------



## spikedavis

I'm still on the first book, but I recall Martin saying that he planned on having 7 books total, and the 5th one is due this year. If that's the case-will the show just stop production if it "catches up" and the final book isn't ready yet? :/


----------



## Lori

Steveknj said:


> If I need a "viewer's guide" before I watch, it's usually not a good omen I will like the show. But if there's enough going, I can usually get past the confusion.


I thought that it was really good, and I'm not a HUGE fantasy person. But it was beautifully shot, and there were, you know, beheadings, and quite a few naked girls. 

I am just a little obsessive with knowing who everyone is at all times. So, for example, (not much of a spoiler, as it has very little plot implication, but...)



Spoiler



when the king visits the home of one of the main protagonists, Ned, he immediately asks to be taken to the family crypt. I didn't understand why that was important, till I clicked onto the family tree and saw that he had been engaged to Ned's sister, who died. They talk *around* that in the scene, but I liked *knowing* and not just *supposing*. So, the guide is really good for that sort of thing...the stuff that you would have gotten via exposition in the book.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

spikedavis said:


> I'm still on the first book, but I recall Martin saying that he planned on having 7 books total, and the 5th one is due this year. If that's the case-will the show just stop production if it "catches up" and the final book isn't ready yet? :/


I suspect the contract with Martin takes that into account, one way or the other (either they get to go their own way, or he has to supply them with an outline). If the show is still going strong at the time they catch up (and really, isn't it just a matter of "when" and not "if"?), there's no way HBO won't have prepared for it knowing the author's history.


----------



## billypritchard

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect the contract with Martin takes that into account, one way or the other (either they get to go their own way, or he has to supply them with an outline). If the show is still going strong at the time they catch up (and really, isn't it just a matter of "when" and not "if"?), there's no way HBO won't have prepared for it knowing the author's history.


I think I read a comment or story with Martin where he essentially said what you've stated here. He would share what he had, but the show could always go it's own way while he finished.


----------



## speedy4022

spikedavis said:


> I'm still on the first book, but I recall Martin saying that he planned on having 7 books total, and the 5th one is due this year. If that's the case-will the show just stop production if it "catches up" and the final book isn't ready yet? :/


IF the show becomes a hit one of two things will happen either the author will hurry the books to beat the series or the writers of the series will move ahead on their own. I have never heard of a series shutting down to wait for the books to finish. They should to keep the quality of the show intact but rarely do. However all this means nothing if the show fails to get the ratings HBO wants.


----------



## astrohip

Lori said:


> I thought that it was really good, and I'm not a HUGE fantasy person. But it was beautifully shot, and there were, you know, beheadings, and quite a few naked girls. <snip>


Exactly this. I rarely watch fantasy, and never read it, but this show was really good. I had no problem following it (never read the books, nor heard of them until now).

Watch it!


----------



## cheerdude

We watched it tonight and really enjoyed it. Having been reading GoT, it was a bit easier to follow along. I do wish that, when the character first appeared, they would have shown who it was; like they did with the locations. 

So far, the characters look like I pictured them while reading; especially Jamie, Tyrion & Viserys.


----------



## tlc

Is it clear why wifey can't go south too? It seemed like they just started talking about how he'd have to leave her.


----------



## spikedavis

tlc said:


> Is it clear why wifey can't go south too? It seemed like they just started talking about how he'd have to leave her.


The rest of the family will have to stay behind to run the Stark house-Winterfell in Neds absence.


----------



## tlc

It's a nit, but it bugged me that there were glass windows in the doors to the tunnel through the Wall. I don't remember if there was glass anywhere in Winterfell. It doesn't really fit the level of tech and it wouldn't be practical _there_ if it did. But it did make a better opening shot. 

Is this show going to have magic and dragons? (I hope not.) Or is this a post-magic world?

I just dropped Camelot. This started much better.


----------



## john4200

tlc said:


> Is this show going to have magic and dragons?





Spoiler



If it follows the books, yes. But not much magic or dragons for quite a while.


----------



## fmowry

So is this the official thread for the pilot? Can the title be changed to reflect that? This started as a thread discussing the series before the airing of the pilot. I'm not a spoiler Nazi and assume it contains spoilers, but someone might care.


----------



## Steveknj

fmowry said:


> So is this the official thread for the pilot? Can the title be changed to reflect that? This started as a thread discussing the series before the airing of the pilot. I'm not a spoiler Nazi and assume it contains spoilers, but someone might care.


There is a thread for the pilot. I was hoping this would be a general discussion on the series without spoilers. I haven't watched this yet...probably tonight, although I'm considering saving this for the summer and watching a marathon.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

fmowry said:


> So is this the official thread for the pilot? Can the title be changed to reflect that? This started as a thread discussing the series before the airing of the pilot. I'm not a spoiler Nazi and assume it contains spoilers, but someone might care.


The official thread for the pilot is the official thread for the pilot.


----------



## fmowry

Don't know how I missed it. I guess I just assumed since this was on the top, people were posting in this. I didn't read threads above mine to avoid seeing anything spoilery as I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Aniketos

tlc said:


> It's a nit, but it bugged me that there were glass windows in the doors to the tunnel through the Wall.


On my rewatch it looks to me like it's just barred and open air, not glass.


----------



## murgatroyd

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The official thread for the pilot is the official thread for the pilot.


But Rob, didn't they re-cast and re-shoot? Therefore "Winter is Coming" is properly S1E1 and not "the pilot".


----------



## JETarpon

murgatroyd said:


> But Rob, didn't they re-cast and re-shoot? Therefore "Winter is Coming" is properly S1E1 and not "the pilot".


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=468296


----------



## mwhip

Started watching this a week ago and I am three episodes in. I am enjoying it but I was finding myself confused from time to time. Anyone have a good resource site on the characters, geography and history of the people and land? I feel like I need to be watching this with a cheat sheet.


----------



## Anubys

mwhip said:


> Started watching this a week ago and I am three episodes in. I am enjoying it but I was finding myself confused from time to time. Anyone have a good resource site on the characters, geography and history of the people and land? I feel like I need to be watching this with a cheat sheet.


Actually, the episode threads at the beginning contained a lot of info and places to use...let me know if you can't find them and I'll link to them when I have a little more time...


----------



## sieglinde

There is actually a Song of Ice and Fire Wikki but that is full of spoilers since it is based on all the books (including the recently released 5th one.)


----------



## billypritchard

mwhip said:


> Started watching this a week ago and I am three episodes in. I am enjoying it but I was finding myself confused from time to time. Anyone have a good resource site on the characters, geography and history of the people and land? I feel like I need to be watching this with a cheat sheet.


Check out the Viewers Guide at HBO.com. It gives you just the right amount of knowledge, since it doesn't want to spoil you for future seasons.

Game of Thrones Viewers Guide


----------



## robojerk

The EW recaps were good for me when watching the series.
http://tvrecaps.ew.com/tv-show/game-of-thrones/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

If you're in the mood for some serious coolness, this is an FX reel that consists of a bunch of fades between what the camera saw on the set and what we saw on TV. It gets pretty spoilery towards the end if you haven't seen the whole season yet.


----------



## mwhip

billypritchard said:


> Check out the Viewers Guide at HBO.com. It gives you just the right amount of knowledge, since it doesn't want to spoil you for future seasons.
> 
> Game of Thrones Viewers Guide





robojerk said:


> The EW recaps were good for me when watching the series.
> http://tvrecaps.ew.com/tv-show/game-of-thrones/


Those are both excellent, thanks!


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If you're in the mood for some serious coolness, this is an FX reel that consists of a bunch of fades between what the camera saw on the set and what we saw on TV. It gets pretty spoilery towards the end if you haven't seen the whole season yet.


That is totally cool. Absolutely awesome. Thank you so much for posting that link.

If you have not finished the season, just stop watching at about the 2:45 mark or so.

The music is so damn good!


----------



## Waldorf

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If you're in the mood for some serious coolness, this is an FX reel that consists of a bunch of fades between what the camera saw on the set and what we saw on TV. It gets pretty spoilery towards the end if you haven't seen the whole season yet.


If you're like me and into FX / behind the scenes stuff, they show these types of reels during the VES Awards which usually air on the REELZCHANNEL in the winter. I'm sure Game of Thrones will get several nominations.

REELZCHANNEL is DIRECTV channel 238, Dish Network channel 299, Verizon FiOS 233


----------



## mwhip

About 6 episodes in and there is a lot I am missing but reading the threads and looking at the Wiki is helping. 

One thing about this show I love, a lot like The Wire, is there is not one wasted scene. Everything matters to the story. Maybe not this episode but maybe two or three down the road. Love when I finish watching a show and have to sit back and think about what I just saw.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mwhip said:


> One thing about this show I love, a lot like The Wire, is there is not one wasted scene. Everything matters to the story. Maybe not this episode but maybe two or three down the road. Love when I finish watching a show and have to sit back and think about what I just saw.


Probably tends to happen when you have to boil almost a 1000-page book down to 10 hours!

The down side is, there's a ton of cool stuff that got cut out. Hopefully, they did that skillfully enough that people who haven't read the book won't notice (having read the book, I wouldn't know).


----------



## ducker

I'd suggest watching each episode multiple times. That worked for me for keeping as much as possible straight.


----------



## astrohip

ducker said:


> I'd suggest watching each episode multiple times. That worked for me for keeping as much as possible straight.


Funny, just today I was thinking about this. I started reading book two today (Clash of Kings?); I was going to wait until a couple weeks before season two starts, but decided I can't wait. I'm afraid to read any reviews or anything about the new book for fear of learning who lives & dies in the earlier books, so I just gave in and started reading book two.

And I realized how much I missed in watching season one, since I didn't start reading the book until episode 6 or 7. So I am going to change my SP to record all eps, so I can rewatch season one (this is assuming HBO reruns it sometime). I can't recall the last time I watched repeats. I *never* watch repeats.


----------



## pendragn

astrohip said:


> Funny, just today I was thinking about this. I started reading book two today (Clash of Kings?); I was going to wait until a couple weeks before season two starts, but decided I can't wait. I'm afraid to read any reviews or anything about the new book for fear of learning who lives & dies in the earlier books, so I just gave in and started reading book two.


I'm about to finish A Storm of Swords (book 3) and I'm in the same boat. I wanted to wait, but I just couldn't. I'm afraid to open the Happy Hour thread about the books because of spoilers. I'm hoping after I finish book 3 I can pull myself away and read something else before I read book 4, but I'm not confident that I have that kind of discipline. 

tk


----------



## Rickvz

pendragn said:


> I'm about to finish A Storm of Swords (book 3) and I'm in the same boat. I wanted to wait, but I just couldn't. I'm afraid to open the Happy Hour thread about the books because of spoilers. I'm hoping after I finish book 3 I can pull myself away and read something else before I read book 4, but I'm not confident that I have that kind of discipline.
> 
> tk


I know the feeling. I finished the third book just about the time the latest book came out. I decided to continue ahead but am reading books 4 and 5 at the same time reading two or three chapters in one then two or three in the other. I have followed the book thread since folks there have used spoiler tags with info from the last book.


----------



## JETarpon

Rickz, one thing I can tell you about reading them both at the same time that way: When you get to a scene in ADwD that takes place in Dorne, everything from then on takes place AFTER AFfC, so stop reading ADwD (Don't read the Dorne chapter) and finish AFfC.


----------



## sieglinde

There is so much material on the internet covering all 5 books that catching up or trying to remember what a character was doing is easy. Yes, you will get spoilers but I had to know if some characters survived book five so I peeked.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

sieglinde said:


> There is so much material on the internet covering all 5 books that catching up or trying to remember what a character was doing is easy. Yes, you will get spoilers but I had to know if some characters survived book five so I peeked.


Isn't there a book-specific site where you tell it which book you're on, and it only gives spoilers up to that point?

(Heard about it; never used it.)


----------



## robojerk

I believe this is the site.
http://towerofthehand.com/

I've just been plowing through the books. Half way through AFFC.


----------



## pendragn

I finished A Storm of Swords this morning. I can't decide if I want to jump right into book 4 yet or not. I haven't read anything else for several months. If I read 4, should I read 5 at the same time? I think I'll miss my favorite characters if they aren't in book 4.

tk


----------



## robojerk

I'm on book 4, from what I can tell so far, I wouldn't recommend skipping it for book 5.


----------



## pendragn

robojerk said:


> I'm on book 4, from what I can tell so far, I wouldn't recommend skipping it for book 5.


I wasn't suggesting to skip 5, I was suggesting reading the chapters of 4 and 5 at the same time.

tk


----------



## JETarpon

pendragn said:


> I finished A Storm of Swords this morning. I can't decide if I want to jump right into book 4 yet or not. I haven't read anything else for several months. If I read 4, should I read 5 at the same time? I think I'll miss my favorite characters if they aren't in book 4.
> 
> tk


I would read them at the same time. It makes 4 a better book. Things they reference in 4 that are actually occurring in 5 make more sense.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Some day, some enterprising, OCD super-fan is going to make a synced bootleg of 4+5.


----------



## stellie93

I've just finished book 1, and I don't get this reading a chapter of 4 and then a chapter of 5??? Is there something unusual about the chronology here that I don't know? This is not how I ever considered reading sequential books.  (no spoilers past book 1 please--hope that doesn't mean you can't answer my question. )


----------



## Rickvz

Books 4 and 5 use the same general format as Book 1, that is the chapters are from the Point of View of a specific character. While books 1-3 are sequential, books 4 and 5 actually cover much the same time period. Some characters that were in books 1-3 are not in book 4 (or are in 4 but not in book 5). I have enjoyed reading both and find they fit together nicely so far (I'm about 1/3 of the way through 4 and 1/4 of the way through 5.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

To elaborate a little, when Martin was writing Book 4, he got about a thousand pages in and realized he was nowhere near finished. So he decided to split it into two books, and he decided to do it by splitting the viewpoint characters. So Book 4 contained one set of characters, and Book 5 was supposed to have the other set during the same timeframe. 

But as work on Book 5 went on, and on, and on, he realized that if he continued leaving things hanging in the air from Book 4 for another God knows how many years he might have a mutiny of the readers on his hands, so instead of stopping Book 5 at the same point as Book 4, he kept going for a while, only with the complete set of characters.

So the first 1/2 or 2/3 of Book 5 is simultaneous with Book 4, and the rest is what would have been the first part of Book 6.

All clear?


----------



## Bryanmc

How would you know when to jump back and forth?


----------



## pendragn

Bryanmc said:


> How would you know when to jump back and forth?


I'm assuming someone that's read both will provide a script of when to switch back and forth. i.e. "After reading chapter 4 in book four, then read chapters 1-3 in book five, then come back to chapter 5 in book four. "

tk


----------



## Rickvz

pendragn said:


> I'm assuming someone that's read both will provide a script of when to switch back and forth. i.e. "After reading chapter 4 in book four, then read chapters 1-3 in book five, then come back to chapter 5 in book four. "
> 
> tk


I haven't found it to be that critical as to order. I just read two or three chapters in one and then switch to the other and do the same. Things do not seem to be moving that quickly in the 4th and 5th books, perhaps due to the number of characters and locations being covered compared to the first three books.


----------



## john4200

Rickvz said:


> Things do not seem to be moving that quickly in the 4th and 5th books, perhaps due to the number of characters and locations being covered compared to the first three books.


 Things do not move much at all in books 4 and 5, compared to the first three. I think Martin really lost his sense of pacing after the first three. Hopefully he gets it back with the next book, and the HBO series can fix the problems in books 4 & 5 when they get to it. I think 4 & 5 could be combined into one HBO season, editing out all the useless stuff Martin wasted time on. Could be a rare case where the video adaption is better than the books.


----------



## stellie93

Clear, but sounds like a weird way to write a series... I'll figure it out when I get there. Thanks.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

stellie93 said:


> Clear, but sounds like a weird way to write a series... I'll figure it out when I get there. Thanks.


Maybe he should have had this taped to his monitor...


----------



## astrohip

Rob Helmerichs said:


> To elaborate a little, when Martin was writing Book 4, he got about a thousand pages in and realized he was nowhere near finished. So he decided to split it into two books, and he decided to do it by splitting the viewpoint characters. So Book 4 contained one set of characters, and Book 5 was supposed to have the other set during the same timeframe.
> 
> But as work on Book 5 went on, and on, and on, he realized that if he continued leaving things hanging in the air from Book 4 for another God knows how many years he might have a mutiny of the readers on his hands, so instead of stopping Book 5 at the same point as Book 4, he kept going for a while, only with the complete set of characters.
> 
> So the first 1/2 or 2/3 of Book 5 is simultaneous with Book 4, and the rest is what would have been the first part of Book 6.
> 
> All clear?


Thanks, great info. As a "just started Book Two" reader, I was totally confused as to why some of y'all were talking about reading 4/5 concurrently. This cleared that up.

By the time I get to 4/5, I'll look for the reading guide.


----------



## Legion

http://tvovermind.zap2it.com/cable/hbo/game-of-thrones/game-thrones-meet-faces-season-2/86984

Peek at some of the cast for season 2.


----------



## cherry ghost

JETarpon said:


> Rickz, one thing I can tell you about reading them both at the same time that way: When you get to a scene in ADwD that takes place in Dorne, everything from then on takes place AFTER AFfC, so stop reading ADwD (Don't read the Dorne chapter) and finish AFfC.


How far into ADwD is this chapter?


----------



## robojerk

This post I found is where someone tried to put the chapters in chronological order.

Link may contain spoilers, etc, etc, don't get mad at me for clicking it, may make your head explode, blah blah blah.
If you just read the chapter orders you'll be fine.
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...d-chronologically-by-chapter.html#post1516518


----------



## JETarpon

cherry ghost said:


> How far into ADwD is this chapter?


About halfway. 2/3? Somewhere in there.


----------



## gschrock

cherry ghost said:


> How far into ADwD is this chapter?


Almost exactly 50% of the way through based on the info my Kindle gave me on where I was in the book. It was pretty noticeable that things had caught up at that point.


----------



## cherry ghost

JETarpon said:


> About halfway. 2/3? Somewhere in there.





gschrock said:


> Almost exactly 50% of the way through based on the info my Kindle gave me on where I was in the book. It was pretty noticeable that things had caught up at that point.


Thanks!


----------



## Anubys

I *know* the answer to this question but I will ask it anyway just to be sure.

I would like to try and read the books AFTER a given season. We'll see how that goes. While I bet I will not be able to wait, that is the plan right now.

So is it safe to say that I can now read book 1 since I saw season 1 of Game of Thrones?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yes.


----------



## pjenkins

Anubys said:


> I *know* the answer to this question but I will ask it anyway just to be sure.
> 
> I would like to try and read the books AFTER a given season. We'll see how that goes. While I bet I will not be able to wait, that is the plan right now.
> 
> So is it safe to say that I can now read book 1 since I saw season 1 of Game of Thrones?


i wouldn't, you'll want to go read book 2 and 3, and then 4 and 5, asap after doing so. i had every intention of keeping with the show, lasted about 15 minutes after book 1 concluded...


----------



## stellie93

Same here :up:

But why wait?


----------



## Anubys

yeah, I figure I will weaken and read them. I don't know if it's good or bad. After reading book 1, I'll probably know whether I would have liked to have read the book first or seen the first season first. I have so many books in my queue that I am dying to read that I may be able to control myself.

Maybe what I will do is not start book 1 until very close to the second season. That sounds like a good way around this...

I am quite sure that I would not have enjoyed the season had I known what was going to happen. The big surprise that we all know about would have been spoiled and I would not have enjoyed that. So I appreciate your warnings.


----------



## Dawghows

I'd never heard of these books prior to the show, so I read the first book after having watched the first season. Generally I'm a read the book first kind of guy; I think this is the first time in my life that I've done the reverse. I have to admit I really enjoyed it. Given how often I've read comments about how many characters there are to keep up with in the books, I think it may have made the book seem a little more manageable having already been introduced to the characters via the show. I'm planning to read book 2 before the next season, so I'll see then which way I prefer to continue. Basically at this point I feel like the story is so good you can't go wrong with either method.


----------



## Shaunnick

This is the dilemma I am facing. I read book one after the season, and now I have finished book 2. I am so torn. I want to read three, but another part of me wants to experience the show week to week. There is something to be said for experiencig slowly and being able to discuss it with other s while NOT knowing what is going to happen next. 

Dare I say, I spoiled myself?


----------



## cherry ghost

I've read all five books since since the season ended and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Rickvz

cherry ghost said:


> I've read all five books since since the season ended and I'm glad I did.


I've read the first four and am a little more than halfway through the fifth. I look forward to how they portray the events in the series.


----------



## MikeAndrews

I just watched the whole season of Game of Thrones On Demand. It was great.

I can see why fans are sreamiong that the wait for the next season is too long.

It drove me nuts until I did an IMDB to find out that familiar guy with the smart-alek, sly but not so hateful attitude was Tommy Garcetti. Also Mark Addy looks and carries himself amazingly differently from King Robert in say, Robin Hood. They must be actors or sumthin'.

Why do I have this fear that about 5 of the 8+ threads will never be advanced in the next season? There's an awful lot going on on awful lot of fronts.

I'd never get though reading any one book with my short-attention-span. I'd go with audio books but that could be worse.

Oh, and it occurred to me:
Peter Dinklage duh dwarf is declaring dat Dinklage's dinkle (or peter) is disportionately not as diminutive as would be derived from duh dimensions of duh diminutive Peter Dinklage the Dwarf.


----------



## VegasVic

Since HBO2 is rerunning all 10 this week I decided to record and watch. This typically isn't my normal area of interest and I did not read the books. But I absolutely loved the first episode. Especially the end  Can't wait to watch the other 9 over the weekend.


----------



## Steveknj

VegasVic said:


> Since HBO2 is rerunning all 10 this week I decided to record and watch. This typically isn't my normal area of interest and I did not read the books. But I absolutely loved the first episode. Especially the end  Can't wait to watch the other 9 over the weekend.


If you loved the first episode, then you will be in for a treat the rest of the way, especially the last half of the season. It only gets better. I almost quit watching after episode 3, as it was also not my normal area of interest, but I stuck it out, and the show was probably my favorite of last year.


----------



## vertigo235

Finally got my wife started on this too.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I'm jealous that you get to watch it all for the first time again.


----------



## Rickvz

I just got through watching all 10 episodes again through HBO On Demand. It was even better the second time around. I also finished reading all of the books in the series since watching the first time so it was interesting seeing the first season again and wondering how the second will follow the plotlines of the second book.


----------



## Bryanmc

I can't imagine how difficult it must be to decide which story lines to keep and which to toss out for the show.


----------



## whitson77

It will be back in April. I wonder what will happen when the show catches up to where Martin is in the books. Will they take a 5-6 year hiatus?


----------



## john4200

whitson77 said:


> I wonder what will happen when the show catches up to where Martin is in the books. Will they take a 5-6 year hiatus?


Hopefully they will write their own ending. It seems like Martin has lost his way. At the very least, HBO should combine the most recent two books and remove all the dead weight to make one season out of two crappy books. And if Martin hasn't found his way again to a good ending by then, I would rather some of the HBO writers come up with their own ending.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

john4200 said:


> Hopefully they will write their own ending.


I believe Martin said that if it comes to that, they have his blessing.

Kind of like Scott Pilgrim, where the movie was made before the last graphic novel was written, resulting in the comic series and the movie having different endings.


----------



## whitson77

john4200 said:


> Hopefully they will write their own ending. It seems like Martin has lost his way. At the very least, HBO should combine the most recent two books and remove all the dead weight to make one season out of two crappy books. And if Martin hasn't found his way again to a good ending by then, I would rather some of the HBO writers come up with their own ending.


I thought the last couple of books were still great. I don't know why you think he has lost his way. It has taken a long time to come out. But I wouldn't say it was dead weight.


----------



## sieglinde

I watched it at a friends house in two one day marathons. yikes. I wish Netflix streamed HBO stuff but not this stuff. Must make arrangements.


----------



## john4200

whitson77 said:


> I thought the last couple of books were still great. I don't know why you think he has lost his way.


I cannot go into specifics in this thread. But it is not just me who thought the last two books were significantly lower quality than the first three. Read the amazon reviews or any of the SoIaF forums.


----------



## robojerk

john4200 said:


> I cannot go into specifics in this thread. But it is not just me who thought the last two books were significantly lower quality than the first three. Read the amazon reviews or any of the SoIaF forums.


I agree.. The first three had the sense of building of momentum towards a climax, then last two, while excellently written, just seemed to have lost that momentum. The author added a lot of new characters I didn't have the same emotional connection to, and put some of the characters I loved in what seemed like endless situations that felt long and drawn out.

I think the TV series will actually make the last 2 books actually better since the show will need to condense a lot of what's going on, and it might not seem so drawn out.

I'm trying my best not to spoil anything for anyone, if you want to read the books don't let my opinion stop you, I still think reading them is a rewarding experience. I'll probably still read the next book and so on.. Unless the author completely goes off the reservation.


----------



## stellie93

I loved all 5 books, although I thought 3 was the best. I can't imagine getting to the end of book 2 or 3 and not continuing. I hope no one does that. I did hate the weird way 4 and 5 overlapped in time, but I still couldn't put them down.


----------



## VegasVic

I've watched 5 now and still love it. I find some of it hard to follow, who's aligned with who but I eventually figure it out. Looking forward to the last 5.


----------



## robojerk

VegasVic said:


> I've watched 5 now and still love it. I find some of it hard to follow, who's aligned with who but I eventually figure it out. Looking forward to the last 5.


I followed the EW recaps when watching (before I read the books)
http://www.ew.com/ew/package/0,,20470532,00.html


----------



## sieglinde

I think it would be hard for any writer to sustain this story over the number of books that have been written. I suspect he needs two more books to finish this up. (and several thousand fans will breath a sigh of relief)


----------



## VegasVic

The recaps are just what I need, thank you.


----------



## Ereth

stellie93 said:


> I loved all 5 books, although I thought 3 was the best. I can't imagine getting to the end of book 2 or 3 and not continuing. I hope no one does that. I did hate the weird way 4 and 5 overlapped in time, but I still couldn't put them down.


I think it was a mistake to split them by characters and not chronologically. I think had they been split in the traditional way there would be a lot less of the fan complaints you see now.


----------



## Rickvz

Ereth said:


> I think it was a mistake to split them by characters and not chronologically. I think had they been split in the traditional way there would be a lot less of the fan complaints you see now.


I would agree with this to a degree. I actually read the last two books at the same time and it was interesting to compare the different perspectives. I would read a few chapters of book 4 and then a few in book 5. I found a recommended order somewhere online that mentioned where the timeline continued forward in the last book so I was sure to finish book 4 before I got there. The advantage was not having to completely forget about some favorite characters while reading book 4.


----------



## pendragn

I flew through books 1, 2, and 3. Loved them. Couldn't put them down. I'm about 40% of the way through #4 and I've lost interest. So many new characters, and unfortunately it turns out the characters I like the most must be the ones in #5. When I was reading 1 - 3. I read them without interuption. I've started reading another shorter book while reading #4, I just lost interest. I'm sure I'll pick it up and finish it eventually, but I'm kind of bored with it.

tk


----------



## john4200

sieglinde said:


> I think it would be hard for any writer to sustain this story over the number of books that have been written. I suspect he needs two more books to finish this up. (and several thousand fans will breath a sigh of relief)


I doubt he'll manage two more books. I think the reason the most recent two books took so long is that he knew they were not up to the quality of the first three, and he kept hoping to come up with a way to get them up to snuff. But he never did.

I think the only hope for the rest of the story is that, when he first started many years ago, he never really planned out the middle of the story very well (resulting in the disappointment that is AFfC and ADwD), but that he did have a good plan for the end. In which case maybe he will get Winds of Winter and Dream of Spring published before he dies or loses interest. But I would not bet on it.


----------



## john4200

Ereth said:


> I think it was a mistake to split them by characters and not chronologically. I think had they been split in the traditional way there would be a lot less of the fan complaints you see now.


I agree it was a mistake, but that is not what makes the most recent two books such a disappointment. It is the story and the characters that are not as good as the first three books.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Okay not having read the books (or heard of them) I have now finished the first episode. I'm obviously a bit confused on who's who but I think reading Sepinwall's review and looking up faces/names on IMDB and Wiki is helping immensely. So far, other than trying to keep up, I'm enjoying it more than I thought I would.


----------



## VegasVic

Keep going PSG  I just finished #7 and enjoy it a lot. I really like how fast the plot moves. On some shows it would take 3-4 seasons to move as fast as this one has moved.


----------



## cherry ghost

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay not having read the books (or heard of them) I have now finished the first episode. I'm obviously a bit confused on who's who but I think reading Sepinwall's review and looking up faces/names on IMDB and Wiki is helping immensely. So far, other than trying to keep up, I'm enjoying it more than I thought I would.


The HBO site helps a lot also


----------



## photoshopgrl

Okay episode 2 down. I think I'm following it all now. Not at all happy with the ending of this one. Hating the little jackass blonde prince.


----------



## sieglinde

DVDs come out in March for those who have not had a way to watch this yet.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Okay I'm not going to reply to each episode thread because frankly I'm moving too fast to read them all. I'm on episode 7 now. This show is awesome! I am having no issues at all getting what's going on and who's who. :up:


----------



## VegasVic

You are about caught up to me. I hope to finish the last 3 hours tonight and/or tomorrow. It's fun "discovering" a series you missed the first time around and it's great that this one is just beginning. I wish there was more than 10 though.


----------



## Rickvz

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay I'm not going to reply to each episode thread because frankly I'm moving too fast to read them all. I'm on episode 7 now. This show is awesome! I am having no issues at all getting what's going on and who's who. :up:


Glad you are enjoying it. When I rewatched it last week I was the same way. Once I finished an episode I had to start the next. I look forward to your thoughts on the last episodes. I think I will reread at least the first book before the series resumes in April.


----------



## photoshopgrl

And I'm already rewatching the first episode. HA! Do you think I'm hooked? There was just so much that I didn't get that first time that I'm sure will make sense now.


----------



## JETarpon

You could always read the book.


----------



## Rickvz

It is interesting watching it the second time knowing what is coming and seeing hints along the way. I've watched the last the episodes several times.

If you like reading it would be safe to read the first book now without really spoiling anything else. Of course when I did that I got hooked on the books and had to continue until I finished them as well. I started the first book are the first couple of episodes so I knew some of the surprises before they were on the series.


----------



## photoshopgrl

I could but without this break for the holidays I'd never have been able to catch up on my shows enough to even watch this 10 episodes in a row like this. Now I'll get behind a bunch again with little time starting tomorrow. I just don't have time to read that much. I wish I did. I used to read like no tomorrow.


----------



## JETarpon

Audiobooks. Roy Dotrice, who reads them, is great. You'd have to read the print version of A Feast for Crows because John Lee, who I've liked for other books, sucks at that one.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Well if I had time for Audiobooks, I'd have time to read the actual books, I'd think. I might pick up the first one and see how far I can get before Season 2 starts. I'm not holding my breath it'll be far though.


----------



## JETarpon

photoshopgrl said:


> Well if I had time for Audiobooks, I'd have time to read the actual books, I'd think.


Not necessarily. I never sit and read anymore, but can listen to Audiobooks while driving, cooking, mowing the lawn, shoveling snow, doing laundry, etc.


----------



## tiassa

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay episode 2 down. I think I'm following it all now. Not at all happy with the ending of this one. Hating the little jackass blonde prince.


You ain't seen nothing yet! (well actually you have, because by the time you have read this I suspect that Joffrey will have pissed you off even more, but I felt compelled to comment).


----------



## photoshopgrl

tiassa said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet! (well actually you have, because by the time you have read this I suspect that Joffrey will have pissed you off even more, but I felt compelled to comment).


haha! Yes, I finished the season.


----------



## VegasVic

I finished tonight. #9 was my favorite of the season. The finale was my least favorite. But overall very enjoyable and I look forward to April.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Okay I have all the audio books but I just can't bring myself to listen to them. I almost don't want to know what's going on next and I'm quite sure I don't want to know how different the first season was to how the book is. Is that weird??

And seriously, April is so close but so far away. I'm officially addicted to this show. I've watched it twice through now, even at the expense of catching up on other shows I desperately need to watch.


----------



## Rickvz

Personally, I thought that the series followed the book pretty well. There were a couple of things in the series that are actually in the second book. The biggest danger in reading the first book is that you will be as addicted to the books as to the show and will not be able to stop at one book. I'm looking forward to seeing how they depict things grim the second book.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rickvz said:


> Personally, I thought that the series followed the book pretty well. There were a couple of things in the series that are actually in the second book. *The biggest danger in reading the first book is that you will be as addicted to the books as to the show and will not be able to stop at one book. *I'm looking forward to seeing how they depict things grim the second book.


eeeek! Yeah I don't want that. I love the fact that I didn't see any of the shocking events coming, even if they made me mad.


----------



## Rickvz

photoshopgrl said:


> eeeek! Yeah I don't want that. I love the fact that I didn't see any of the shocking events coming, even if they made me mad.


The first book won't spoil anything but the second and third books might contain some surprises.


----------



## MikeAndrews

I started to rewatch Season 1 for, in some cases, the third time. It is amazing how much more of happenings and comments in early episodes make sense once you know who's who and what they're talking about.



Spoiler



Like: I didn't exactly match up that the Hand John Arryn was the king of the crazy queen sister's reign, and the Lannister's talk about what he might have told. I know what they're talking about

The Queen cries that her beautiful "_dark haired_" boy died of a fever. ***** killed him, too - the same "fever" way as John Arryn - for being Robert's real son and not being an inbred Lannister like Jeoffrey.

I just looked again on HBO.com to see which character was which because I was wondering who ends up being Tyrion's champion. It's a whole new guy.


There certainly is no shortage of characters, there, George R.R.

It had to be a bear for them to figure out how to lay it all out for television.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

netringer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Like: I didn't exactly match up that the Hand John Arryn was the king of the crazy queen sister's reign...


Not exactly...


Spoiler



John wasn't king, he was the Lord of the Eyrie. Crazy Lady isn't Queen, she's the regent for her son, who's now the Lord. There's only one king, at least in most of the first book, and that's first Robert, then Joffrey, although Robb being named King in the North is a new wrinkle that threatens to greatly complicate things.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not exactly...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> John wasn't king, he was the Lord of the Eyrie. Crazy Lady isn't Queen, she's the regent for her son, who's now the Lord. There's only one king, at least in most of the first book, and that's first Robert, then Joffrey, although Robb being named King in the North is a new wrinkle that threatens to greatly complicate things.


Yeah.



Spoiler



I was thinking how she held court in the Eyrie, as if the houses had their own "sub" kingdoms with castles. As in "Robert Baratheon, King of the ?? kingdoms of the Realm" You're saying Lady Arryn has the same position of Lady of the house as is Lady Stark of Winterfell. Got it.


----------



## MikeAndrews




----------



## Ereth

That's awesome!


----------



## sieglinde

That would have so changed the fortunes of the House of Stark. <I am Iron Man, dadadada da da da>


----------



## tiassa

netringer said:


> There certainly is no shortage of characters, there, George R.R.
> 
> It had to be a bear for them to figure out how to lay it all out for television.


Martin has stated that he wrote the books in part because he was pi**ed off at having to write stuff for TV/Movies. GoT was written to be (in his mind) to be "Unfilmable" -- that's why to a certain extant there are no "bad guys", and why he in the first book killed off 3-4 characters that one thought would have been important to the entire series.

HBO is the only way that these could ever been filmed


----------



## allan

netringer said:


>


When will I learn not to drink Coke while browsing TCF?

  :up:


----------



## mwhip

Anyone know any twitter accounts associated with the show? Actors, writers, producers or really anyone.


----------



## steverm2

Just finished season one last nite.got hooked and after ep.2 signed up for HBO(@ten bucks a month for a year!)Ill be watching some episodes over to get characters straight.I have SE02EP01 recorded and am psyched


----------



## Anubys

It was mentioned earlier that the priestess of the Light's pendant glowed while she was drinking the poison (too lazy to go back and find the post). Which supposedly protected her.

I re-watched the whole episode and looked out for that. I did see it glow, but it was long after (many seconds) the poison should have worked (and didn't). The flow also may have been a function of how she turned to face the fire in the room as opposed to internal glow of the stone.

Certainly interesting to wonder "did it glow or did it not".


----------



## tiams

steverm2 said:


> Just finished season one last nite.got hooked and after ep.2 signed up for HBO(@ten bucks a month for a year!)Ill be watching some episodes over to get characters straight.I have SE02EP01 recorded and am psyched


I hope you find more than GOT to watch for $120.


----------



## photoshopgrl

mwhip said:


> Anyone know any twitter accounts associated with the show? Actors, writers, producers or really anyone.


Not that I have seen but every character has a twitter and keeps it active.


----------



## steverm2

tiams said:


> I hope you find more than GOT to watch for $120.


new season of true blood,at least.Several series that I was always too cheap to pay for.I can find lots of other ways to waste $120.Im real good at that!


----------



## sieglinde

The latest novel "A Dance with Dragons" has been nominated for the Hugo Award to be awarded during the World Convention of Science Fiction and Fantasy in Chicago over Labor Day weekend.


----------



## photoshopgrl

I am ridiculously excited for tonight, I don't even care that it means my 3 day weekend is almost over.


----------



## mwhip

Season 3 is official:

http://tvline.com/2012/04/10/game-of-thrones-renewed-season-3/


----------



## Shaunnick

Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## MikeAndrews

What I just found funny are the accents on the show.

Everybody short of the Dothraki are speaking like Americans with only a touch of British accent reading lines with only a touch of Shakespeare influence. 

This, when the most of the actors are actual Brits and Aussies. Think about it. Those have to put on an American accent and then bend it slightly to British, while Peter Dinklage just does a semi-pretentious British take.

Even Clarke tones down her Brit to be princess/kahleesse.

Amirite?

Also, in the credits they cite two organizations and authors for coming up with the Dothraki language. Look for some dedicated GoTthers to learn how to speak Dothraki like they learn Klingon.


----------



## robojerk

netringer said:


> What I just found funny are the accents on the show.
> 
> Everybody short of the Dothraki are speaking like Americans with only a touch of British accent reading lines with only a touch of Shakespeare influence.
> 
> This, when the most of the actors are actual Brits and Aussies. Think about it. Those have to put on American accent and then bend it slightly to British, while Peter Dinklage just does a semi-pretentious British take.
> 
> Even Clarke tones down her Brit to be princess/kahleesse.
> 
> Amirite?


The only thing I can think of is that Brit's slur their words together a lot. Having watched Law & Order: UK there was a lot of dialogue I couldn't comprehend. I think the actors are toning down their accents so the American audience can understand them without question.


----------



## Anubys

I always watch GOT with the CC on.


----------



## photoshopgrl

I don't use the CC but I do hit the volume up from my normal level 8-10 depending on the show all the way up to 15 for this show.


----------



## heySkippy

Anubys said:


> I always watch GOT with the CC on.


I tried that this week because I was watching early in the morning and wanted to keep the volume down and I was amazed at how bad the captioning was. Garbled words, random fonts, gaps with nothing. It wasn't totally useless, but very poorly done.


----------



## photoshopgrl

heySkippy said:


> I tried that this week because I was watching early in the morning and wanted to keep the volume down and I was amazed at how bad the captioning was. Garbled words, random fonts, gaps with nothing. It wasn't totally useless, but very poorly done.


Isn't this the case for a lot of shows? Makes me impressed with how astrohip keeps things straight so much!


----------



## MikeAndrews

photoshopgrl said:


> Isn't this the case for a lot of shows? Makes me impressed with how astrohip keeps things straight so much!


The CC was good on "Luck."


----------



## cheesesteak

heySkippy said:


> I tried that this week because I was watching early in the morning and wanted to keep the volume down and I was amazed at how bad the captioning was. Garbled words, random fonts, gaps with nothing. It wasn't totally useless, but very poorly done.


That's usually how my HBO cc is but it's been pretty good for me on Game Of Thrones for the last two weeks. Normally my HBO cc is horrible.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Oh my this is awesome!
Ned Stark Cake Pops!


----------



## astrohip

heySkippy said:


> I tried that this week because I was watching early in the morning and wanted to keep the volume down and I was amazed at how bad the captioning was. Garbled words, random fonts, gaps with nothing. It wasn't totally useless, but very poorly done.


With just a few exceptions, most shows are captioned fairly well. It's the transmission that screws them up. A bad cable system can wreak havoc on captions.

Luckily for me, Comcast in Houston has excellent captions. Very few problems. I also have DirecTV at our weekend place, so when I have captioning issues, I compare captions between the systems.

I just caught up on Mad Men, and the captions are not very good. Lots of missing sentences. I'll rewatch a few scenes on DirecTV this weekend and see who's to blame. Then go stand in my front yard and yell at 'em.



photoshopgrl said:


> Isn't this the case for a lot of shows? Makes me impressed with how astrohip keeps things straight so much!


You remembered! How sweet.:up:


----------



## Lars_J

mwhip said:


> Anyone know any twitter accounts associated with the show? Actors, writers, producers or really anyone.


Here is a list I found of cast members with verified twitter accounts:


----------



## photoshopgrl

Lars_J said:


> Here is a list I found of cast members with verified twitter accounts:


Figures, none of the main cast I'd want to follow.


----------



## cheesesteak

Aw, man. Prince Joffrey doesn't have a Twitter account? I can't send him "I hate you!" tweets?


----------



## MikeAndrews

mwhip said:


> Anyone know any twitter accounts associated with the show? Actors, writers, producers or really anyone.





cheesesteak said:


> Aw, man. Prince Joffrey doesn't have a Twitter account? I can't send him "I hate you!" tweets?



@KhalDrago 
@TheImp
@KingSlayer
@MadKing
@WhiteWalker1
@KingoftheNorth
@Hodor
@KingRobert
@LadyArryn


----------



## photoshopgrl

astrohip said:


> You remembered! How sweet.:up:


Yeah I did remember and have I mentioned your avatar being so small makes it appear that you have on Mickey Mouse ears? LOL


----------



## Anubys

netringer said:


> @KhalDrago
> @TheImp
> @KingSlayer
> @MadKing
> @WhiteWalker1
> @KingoftheNorth
> @Hodor
> @KingRobert
> @LadyArryn


HODOR!


----------



## cheerdude

Hodor?


----------



## MikeAndrews

Anubys said:


> HODOR!





cheerdude said:


> Hodor?


What funny is, on rewatching, when King Robert arrives at Winterfell Hodor is there standing and kneeling along with the rest of the House Stark staff. You'd think he'd need someone to cue him.


----------



## astrohip

photoshopgrl said:


> Yeah I did remember and have I mentioned your avatar being so small makes it appear that you have on Mickey Mouse ears? LOL


Sunglasses!

Here's the original pic (and I'm straying really off-topic here).

Guess I need to change my avatar.


----------



## photoshopgrl

astrohip said:


> Sunglasses!
> 
> Here's the original pic (and I'm straying really off-topic here).
> 
> Guess I need to change my avatar.


Ha! I assumed they are sunglasses. Don't change it, it makes me giggle when I see your posts because I hear the Mickey Mouse theme in my head.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I always thought they were filed-down horns, like Hellboy...


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I always thought they were filed-down horns, like Hellboy...


awww that ain't right :down:


----------



## astrohip

Oh great, now I can't look at my avatar without seeing Mickey. Or hellboy.

Time to change it to my dog or something.


----------



## photoshopgrl

astrohip said:


> Oh great, now I can't look at my avatar without seeing Mickey. Or hellboy.
> 
> Time to change it to my dog or something.


Don't you dare!


----------



## Ereth

Perhaps we could start a theme where everybody updates their avatar to have sunglasses on their heads.

We did it before, only with oranges and blonde wigs. But that was a VERY long time ago.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Ereth said:


> Perhaps we could start a theme where everybody updates their avatar to have sunglasses on their heads.
> ...


Can I have sunglasses wrapped around the back of my head like Guy Feire?


----------



## photoshopgrl

I'm sure I have multiple pics with sunglasses on my head!


----------



## Zarisa

Anyone else depressed that HBOGO isn't premiering Episode 3 early? Was this a one time thing they did with episode 2? MUST HAVE MO GoT's NOW! Feel like the little girl in Willy Wonka. I WANT IT NOW NOW NOW!


----------



## danterner

Speaking of GOT and HBOGO, has anyone else been enjoying the interactive features HBOGO provides for the show on its iPad app? It's really very slick. Lots of behind the scenes stuff as well as maps and character info, all timed to what's happening on the screen. You can choose to display it or not, so it's not distracting at all but is still all right at your fingertips. It's pretty much the best implementation of "pop-up-video" that I've ever seen. Very feature-rich but not at all annoying. Here's a link to a story about it which includes screenshots (and minor spoilers from prior episodes):

http://www.slidetoplay.com/story/game-of-thrones-interactive-features-on-hbo-go


----------



## MikeAndrews

danterner said:


> Speaking of GOT and HBOGO, has anyone else been enjoying the interactive features HBOGO provides for the show on its iPad app? It's really very slick. Lots of behind the scenes stuff as well as maps and character info, all timed to what's happening on the screen. You can choose to display it or not, so it's not distracting at all but is still all right at your fingertips. It's pretty much the best implementation of "pop-up-video" that I've ever seen. Very feature-rich but not at all annoying. Here's a link to a story about it which includes screenshots (and minor spoilers from prior episodes):
> 
> http://www.slidetoplay.com/story/game-of-thrones-interactive-features-on-hbo-go


The "annoying" is having to sign in every time with typing a convoluted account email address and password on a touchscreen keyboard. Is there any way to make HBO Go remember your login?


----------



## danterner

I find that more often than not it does remember - only occasionally does the cookie seem to expire.


----------



## Lars_J

netringer said:


> The "annoying" is having to sign in every time with typing a convoluted account email address and password on a touchscreen keyboard. Is there any way to make HBO Go remember your login?


They seem to have improved that a lot this year. I have yet to be challenged again for an account (re)logon these last few weeks - and that is for both computer viewing and the iPhone app.

Perhaps clearing your cache and logging in again will make it 'stick'.


----------



## Shaunnick

danterner said:


> Speaking of GOT and HBOGO, has anyone else been enjoying the interactive features HBOGO provides for the show on its iPad app? It's really very slick. Lots of behind the scenes stuff as well as maps and character info, all timed to what's happening on the screen. You can choose to display it or not, so it's not distracting at all but is still all right at your fingertips. It's pretty much the best implementation of "pop-up-video" that I've ever seen. Very feature-rich but not at all annoying. Here's a link to a story about it which includes screenshots (and minor spoilers from prior episodes):
> 
> http://www.slidetoplay.com/story/game-of-thrones-interactive-features-on-hbo-go


Just to be clear, the interactive features are not exclusive to the iPad. I mean I realize it is the greatest thing since sliced bread, but just because the iPad has something does not always mean it is the only thing that has it.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Lars_J said:


> They seem to have improved that a lot this year. I have yet to be challenged again for an account (re)logon these last few weeks - and that is for both computer viewing and the iPhone app.
> 
> Perhaps clearing your cache and logging in again will make it 'stick'.





Shaunnick said:


> Just to be clear, the interactive features are not exclusive to the iPad. I mean I realize it is the greatest thing since sliced bread, but just because the iPad has something does not always mean it is the only thing that has it.


Well...I couldn't figure out how to get out of the show when in full screen on the Android version on gingerbread on the HP Touchpad. It removes the on-screen controls.

I watched the Game of Thrones and it's obviously very much compressed and pixelated. I know. I should be happy enough for the miracle of being able to see it at all.


----------



## sean67854

Thinking of watching the back eps of this. I don't have HBO so I haven't seen any episodes yet. I have read to the 4th book ( I can't remember if I actually started that one or not) and was thinking of starting over again before watching the show. Do you guys think that would have any effect on my enjoyment of the show?


----------



## Rosincrans

I watched the first season not having read the books, then started the series shortly before the second season started. So for a bit during the second season I was reading just a bit ahead of the shows. In my opinion it enhanced the experience. I think I even enjoyed the first season more on the second watch. There's a lot of stuff going on in the show that would be hard to pick up on (at least to me) if I hadn't also read the books. 

So I guess it's just a matter of how well you remember the books. 

I'm now rereading the series but it looks like I'll be through Storm of Swords long before the new season starts.


----------



## Howie

How far along in the books are the episodes shown to date? I've watched all of them, but got kind of lost amongst all the various characters. I've recently started reading the books, but I'm only about halfway through the first one. Viserys (sp?) just got his crown. The reading is very enjoyable, and certainly helps me understand things better.


----------



## heySkippy

Howie said:


> How far along in the books are the episodes shown to date?


About half-way through book 3.


----------



## MacThor

I have started reading the first book, after having recently watched S1 on HBO Go. I'm amazed at how closely they are following the books with the TV Series (At least Book 1 and Season 1).


----------



## Shaunnick

The second half of book three still has a lot of craziness to go and we have only touched on one of those crazy things in the first three seasons. I won't say what since this thread appears to be spoiler free. Depending on how they massage the timeline in season 4 I would not be surprised if we see sections of book 4 start to slip into season 4 for certain characters who have story arcs from book three that pretty much ended in season 3.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

On the whole, they've been "adjusting" the books to fit the TV show more and more past the first season. Cutting stuff out, moving stuff around, consolidating things. It's both necessary given the vast amount of material to be covered in a limited TV season, and good considering how...shapeless the books increasingly become. Books 4 & 5 in particular are a structural mess, because of Martin's meandering and because of the way they were written and published (conceived as a single book that meandered out of control, and divided in a way that, in retrospect, probably didn't help). I still enjoy the books, but I suspect as the series progresses the show will in some ways become an improvement over the books, especially in terms of structure and focus.


----------



## heySkippy

Was flipping channels over the weekend and came upon the intro music to one of the episodes. My mind could only hear the South Park version from a few weeks ago. It was awesome. 

&#9835; Wiener Wiener (Floppy Wiener) &#9835;


----------



## Steveknj

heySkippy said:


> Was flipping channels over the weekend and came upon the intro music to one of the episodes. My mind could only hear the South Park version from a few weeks ago. It was awesome.
> 
> ♫ Wiener Wiener (Floppy Wiener) ♫


Awesome!! I think it will make the upcoming season even more fun!!


----------



## stellie93

When does the next season start?


----------



## jay_man2

stellie93 said:


> When does the next season start?


April, if history is an indicator.


----------



## danielhart

jay_man2 said:


> April, if history is an indicator.


Spring is Coming...


----------



## danielhart

Rob Helmerichs said:


> On the whole, they've been "adjusting" the books to fit the TV show more and more past the first season. Cutting stuff out, moving stuff around, consolidating things. It's both necessary given the vast amount of material to be covered in a limited TV season, and good considering how...shapeless the books increasingly become. Books 4 & 5 in particular are a structural mess, because of Martin's meandering and because of the way they were written and published (conceived as a single book that meandered out of control, and divided in a way that, in retrospect, probably didn't help). I still enjoy the books, but I suspect as the series progresses the show will in some ways become an improvement over the books, especially in terms of structure and focus.


plus the show has nude babes and dolby 5.1....


----------



## danielhart

danielhart said:


> plus the show has nude babes and dolby 5.1....


oh and btw Sansa turns 18 this year...is all i'm sayin'.....


----------



## bengalfreak

danielhart said:


> oh and btw Sansa turns 18 this year...is all i'm sayin'.....


Perv


----------



## photoshopgrl

jay_man2 said:


> April, if history is an indicator.


----------



## cherry ghost

Season 4 trailer will be shown before True Detective tomorrow.

Snippets here



Spoiler



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/10/game-of-thrones-season-4-trailer_n_4576278.html


----------



## Anubys

I'm getting ready by playing the theme song every morning when I get to work


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/first-game-of-thrones-season-4-trailer-is-out-1499947243


----------



## photoshopgrl

Fl_Gulfer said:


> http://sploid.gizmodo.com/first-game-of-thrones-season-4-trailer-is-out-1499947243


I think I just squealed.


----------



## secondclaw

Is it April yet ???


----------



## SonicCookie

Looks great. Looking forward to the new season.


----------



## markp99

Now I want to go back and rewatch seasons 1, 2, 3.


----------



## Anubys

Damn it. I knew I should not have watched the trailer. Now my life will be a living hell of waiting until April.

ok. I'm off to listen to the theme song again.


----------



## billypritchard

I believe this is the most exciting trailer they have made overall. Maybe just a different company producing the trailer, or maybe just a better handle on what they want to emphasize, or maybe it really is indicative of the best season yet!

One tiny glimpse of Sansa?


----------



## Shaunnick

billypritchard said:


> I believe this is the most exciting trailer they have made overall. Maybe just a different company producing the trailer, or maybe just a better handle on what they want to emphasize, or maybe it really is indicative of the best season yet!
> 
> One tiny glimpse of Sansa?


The things I could say.

I saw a lot in that trailer that I could place from the books and a lot i would like to say. I'll leave it at: Goodness awaits. That is all.


----------



## cheerdude

What's the current split between books and seasons? I know that Book 1 = Season 1


----------



## IDSmoker

Anubys said:


> Damn it. I knew I should not have watched the trailer. Now my life will be a living hell of waiting until April. ok. I'm off to listen to the theme song again.


Are you able to listen to the theme song WITHOUT the South Park lyrics running through your head?


----------



## Anubys

IDSmoker said:


> Are you able to listen to the theme song WITHOUT the South Park lyrics running through your head?




I never watch South Park so I have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## DreadPirateRob

cheerdude said:


> What's the current split between books and seasons? I know that Book 1 = Season 1


Season 1 = Book 1
Season 2 = Book 2
Season 3 = 40% or so of Book 3
Season 4 = rest of Book 3, some of book 4 (probably)


----------



## tiassa

billypritchard said:


> I believe this is the most exciting trailer they have made overall. Maybe just a different company producing the trailer, or maybe just a better handle on what they want to emphasize, or maybe it really is indicative of the best season yet!
> 
> One tiny glimpse of Sansa?


I think that the show has progressed to a point that what we see in the previews has more resonance-- since we know more about the players we see more in a brief cut then we did in prior years.


----------



## Shaunnick

Anubys said:


> I never watch South Park so I have no idea what you're talking about...


Weiner!
Weiner, weiner!

Weiner!
Weiner, weiner!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DreadPirateRob said:


> Season 1 = Book 1
> Season 2 = Book 2
> Season 3 = 40% or so of Book 3
> Season 4 = rest of Book 3, some of book 4 (probably)


Although it's gotten a little blurrier, with some plots pulled forward or pushed back (or combined, or deleted, or added). I suspect it's going to be increasingly difficult to have a strict "This season goes to this point in the books" statement as we move forward.


----------



## Shaunnick

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although it's gotten a little blurrier, with some plots pulled forward or pushed back (or combined, or deleted, or added). I suspect it's going to be increasingly difficult to have a strict "This season goes to this point in the books" statement as we move forward.


My fear is that we see some plotlines (that do not currently exist in the books) that start this season that creep into books six or seven. I don't mind reading and then watching the show. I do mind seeing something first and then reading about it later.

Somehow it diminishes my reading experience that way.


----------



## stellie93

I agree. I watched season 1 before I began reading. Reading first and then watching it being acted out is way better for both books and show. However, it would be nice to believe that books six and seven plots exist somewhere.


----------



## john4200

Shaunnick said:


> My fear is that we see some plotlines (that do not currently exist in the books) that start this season that creep into books six or seven. I don't mind reading and then watching the show. I do mind seeing something first and then reading about it later.
> 
> Somehow it diminishes my reading experience that way.


In general, I would agree with that. But in this case, GRRM did a poor job on books 4 and 5, so I probably would have enjoyed the show more than the books if I saw the middle part before I read the middle part (I'm assuming the show will leave out the boring parts and keep concurrent plotlines more concurrent).

The GRRM rumors I've heard also has him far from finished on book 6. It is looking increasingly likely to me that the show will finish before the books.


----------



## john4200

stellie93 said:


> However, it would be nice to believe that books six and seven plots exist somewhere.


GRRM has said that he has shared some sort of outline with the showrunners about how the series is supposed to end. I do not know how detailed it is.


----------



## jakerock

john4200 said:


> GRRM has said that he has shared some sort of outline with the showrunners about how the series is supposed to end. I do not know how detailed it is.


I'll bet it isn't too detailed. Simply because if it were then I wish he'd write it the heck down and call it a BOOK.


----------



## Steveknj

john4200 said:


> GRRM has said that he has shared some sort of outline with the showrunners about how the series is supposed to end. I do not know how detailed it is.


All we know is it will have something to do with WIENERS


----------



## IDSmoker

Anubys said:


> I never watch South Park so I have no idea what you're talking about...


Whatever you do, DON'T search for it (the lyrics or South Park episode 8, "A Song of Ass and Fire"), if you want to continue enjoying the theme song without thinking of wieners... floppy wieners... every time you hear it...


----------



## Anubys

IDSmoker said:


> Whatever you do, DON'T search for it (the lyrics or South Park episode 8, "A Song of Ass and Fire"), if you want to continue enjoying the theme song without thinking of wieners... floppy wieners... every time you hear it...


I'm taking you up on this advice. I consider the theme song to be the second best theme song of all time (the first one is for a 35-year old french show that I don't even remember what it - the show - was called). I certainly have no intention of ruining the pleasure I get from listening to it.


----------



## lambertman

Anubys said:


> (the first one is for a 35-year old french show that I don't even remember what it - the show - was called).


Obviously, "Chapi Chapo"


----------



## allan

IDSmoker said:


> Whatever you do, DON'T search for it (the lyrics or South Park episode 8, "A Song of Ass and Fire"), if you want to continue enjoying the theme song without thinking of wieners... floppy wieners... every time you hear it...


Since I'm at work, I don't think I want to search for ANY thing South Park.


----------



## Shaunnick

jakerock said:


> I'll bet it isn't too detailed. Simply because if it were then I wish he'd write it the heck down and call it a BOOK.


Apparently there are several stories that he has mapped all the way to the end game. His problem is that there are several that he does not. He certainly has a goal he wants to reach, he is just having a hard time reaching the goal in his fashion. You know, by creating characters we love and then killing them. He likes to find ways to kill them after we love them.

That's what he does.


----------



## Ereth

To be fair... Robert Jordan had extensive outline and documents on everything that was supposed to happen in Wheel of Time, and it still took Brandon Sanderson three books to get it all in.

An outline is not a book.


----------



## jakerock

I'm just grumpy because I think that he's taking entirely too long to write the final books.


----------



## Queue

For those of you who are fans of the show and the book, will you finish the series first if the books aren't done? Or wait until the books come out?

Or do you think it will be impossible to keep from hearing spoilers and just go ahead and watch?


----------



## jakerock

I think that it would be pointless and dangerous NOT to watch. I'd be afraid that by the time the books come out any record of the shows will have been lost in the apocalypse.


----------



## tiassa

I'm not going to start the books until after the TV series is finished. I did the "read book -- watch movie" thing with Harry Potter and found myself being annoyed with the changes that the movie made (understandably so, but still). This also gives me a shot at not starting the forst book before the last one is done.


----------



## Steveknj

tiassa said:


> I'm not going to start the books until after the TV series is finished. I did the "read book -- watch movie" thing with Harry Potter and found myself being annoyed with the changes that the movie made (understandably so, but still). This also gives me a shot at not starting the forst book before the last one is done.


I read the first GoT book after seeing S1, and decided that I would wait for the series to be over to read the rest. For one those books are LONG, and my reading time is limited these days and for another, like you I might get annoyed by things they've left out, or added.

And in retropsect, I think I enjoyed the seasons better without reading the books. The only thing the books helped with is knowing who the characters were. But I can come here and figure that out


----------



## allan

I try to keep my reading and viewing in sync, but my reading seems to lag behind. In fact, even with the long break, I haven't caught up to the end of last season. Also, there's the problem that the book and show aren't quite aligned. I might read stuff that the show hasn't gotten to, and see stuff that the book hasn't gotten to at the same time.


----------



## Ereth

To a book reader, like myself, the idea that someone would forego an exceptionally good book (or series of books) so as to not be disappointed in a really good TV show is, well - to use a phrase from elsewhere - inconceivable. 

The TV show is really really good. The books are SO MUCH BETTER. 

To me, making that choice is rather like saying "Well, I don't really want to eat at a good steakhouse tonight, because we'll be going to McDonalds tomorrow and I would rather not be disappointed in the food there".


----------



## zordude

Ereth said:


> To me, making that choice is rather like saying "Well, I don't really want to eat at a good steakhouse tonight, because we'll be going to McDonalds tomorrow and I would rather not be disappointed in the food there".


I don't think that is a good comparison.

I think it is more like:

"Do I want to play this PS3 game now, or in 6 months when it is released on the PS4 with all new graphics and different side missions".


----------



## jakerock

zordude said:


> I don't think that is a good comparison.
> 
> I think it is more like:
> 
> "Do I want to play this PS3 game now, or in 6 months when it is released on the PS4 with all new graphics and different side missions".


Except that it's more like saying: Do I want to watch a TV show based approximately on a book instead of reading a great book and watch the tv show too.


----------



## Ereth

zordude said:


> I don't think that is a good comparison.
> 
> I think it is more like:
> 
> "Do I want to play this PS3 game now, or in 6 months when it is released on the PS4 with all new graphics and different side missions".


No, because the TV version doesn't contain even half of what's in the book. There simply isn't time.

And if the graphics are better, you need a better imagination.


----------



## tiassa

To me it is more like "I can at at Mcdonalds now, then go to the Steak house later on when they put my favorite dessert on the menu."


----------



## kaszeta

Ereth said:


> To a book reader, like myself, the idea that someone would forego an exceptionally good book (or series of books) so as to not be disappointed in a really good TV show is, well - to use a phrase from elsewhere - inconceivable.
> 
> The TV show is really really good. The books are SO MUCH BETTER.


Having done both, I'm not sure I agree with this. I still think the TV series does a great job providing a role that GRRM's editor probably should have done.

Yeah, some good stuff gets lost, but so does a lot of crap, and some mediocre writing. I feel like a direct-to-screen translation of the books would be fodder for one hell of a drinking game.



Spoiler



I mean, jeez, I counted over a dozen occurrences of "You know nothing, Jon Snow" in Dance with Dragons... when Ygritte died way back in Storm of Swords.

And how many times does Tyrion need to know "Where do whores go?" At least a dozen there as well.

And I even got at least two mentions of my least favorite phrase of Feast of Crows, "Lancel and Osmund Kettleblack and probably Moon Boy for all I know!"

And anyone know what rhymes with "reek"? (At least there we can blame the mental stability of the character...)



He's pretty good at setting up a vivid world and it's backstory, though.

I'm looking forward to the next season of the show, even though I nominally know how it's supposed to turn out...


----------



## jakerock

kaszeta said:


> Having done both, I'm not sure I agree with this. I still think the TV series does a great job providing a role that GRRM's editor probably should have done.


No argument there. In a perfect world he wouldn't need an editor as much as just write a LOT less of the extra crap and thus save time and energy moving the story along. I think we'd be a book or two further along in the story if he were a bit more focused.

(He's still light years ahead of where Jordan seemed to get. I stopped reading his stuff after one book - forget which one - where immediately after reading it I couldn't remember ANY part of the story that had been moved on with the book. It was that meandering and useless to me.)


----------



## Steveknj

tiassa said:


> To me it is more like "I can at at Mcdonalds now, then go to the Steak house later on when they put my favorite dessert on the menu."


Yep.

It's a time thing for me. I used to be a voracious reader, but between work and stuff around the house, by the time I sit down, I am exhausted. I find that if I start reading, I'm usually asleep within 10 minutes. Doesn't matter what it is, it just happens. So unfortunately, I've put off reading for vacations and the occasional weekend I have little planned. Considering how long the books are, the series would be long over before I even finished book 2. And I should be more accurate on the 1st book which I read. Well I didn't actually read it, but listened to it in my car. I know for some of you that doesn't count, but if I can find the books on CD at the library I might listen again.


----------



## jakerock

Steveknj said:


> Well I didn't actually read it, but listened to it in my car. I know for some of you that doesn't count, but if I can find the books on CD at the library I might listen again.


I have a 45 minute drive each way. That's how I do (almost) all my 'reading' now too. I didn't listen to the first books though (I read them long before I started listening to books). Apparently there is one book that was read by someone other than the normal person (I.E. one book has a different reader than the rest) and is pretty bad.


----------



## Anubys

Steveknj said:


> Yep.
> 
> It's a time thing for me. I used to be a voracious reader, but between work and stuff around the house, by the time I sit down, I am exhausted. I find that if I start reading, I'm usually asleep within 10 minutes. Doesn't matter what it is, it just happens. So unfortunately, I've put off reading for vacations and the occasional weekend I have little planned. Considering how long the books are, the series would be long over before I even finished book 2. And I should be more accurate on the 1st book which I read. Well I didn't actually read it, but listened to it in my car. I know for some of you that doesn't count, but if I can find the books on CD at the library I might listen again.


If you carry your Kindle around, as I do, you'd be surprised at how many times you have 10 minutes here or there to kill that you can use for reading. Kid fixing up homework while you wait...early for a meeting...waiting for car in the shop...

I can probably find 40 minutes each day like that!

I have all the books primed and ready to go on my Kindle. I will read them when GOT is done on HBO. I find it better to watch first. Consider it an appetizer (to add another analogy to Ereth!). Plus, now I can picture the actors when I'm reading the books


----------



## kaszeta

jakerock said:


> I have a 45 minute drive each way. That's how I do (almost) all my 'reading' now too. I didn't listen to the first books though (I read them long before I started listening to books). Apparently there is one book that was read by someone other than the normal person (I.E. one book has a different reader than the rest) and is pretty bad.


Not sure what you mean here, I have a full set, all narrated by Roy Dotrice (who played the pyromancer in the TV show in Season 2, btw). Did they redo one of them?

Roy Dotrice is pretty good, although there are a few times he flubs names (there's at least a few times in Game of Thrones and Clash of Kings where he refers to "Jeffrey")


----------



## allan

Steveknj said:


> Yep.
> 
> It's a time thing for me. I used to be a voracious reader, but between work and stuff around the house, by the time I sit down, I am exhausted. I find that if I start reading, I'm usually asleep within 10 minutes. Doesn't matter what it is, it just happens. So unfortunately, I've put off reading for vacations and the occasional weekend I have little planned. Considering how long the books are, the series would be long over before I even finished book 2. And I should be more accurate on the 1st book which I read. Well I didn't actually read it, but listened to it in my car. I know for some of you that doesn't count, but if I can find the books on CD at the library I might listen again.


Last Sunday, my mom loaned me a book that she thought I'd like. In the good old days, I'd probably be finished with it by now. I haven't even started! I've been trying (with limited success) to catch up with a TV backlog, futzing around online, trying (with total failure) to catch up on housework, and going to bed early because I've felt like carp all week. Though this has been an especially bad week, even an ordinary week doesn't give me a lot of reading time.


----------



## jakerock

kaszeta said:


> Not sure what you mean here, I have a full set, all narrated by Roy Dotrice (who played the pyromancer in the TV show in Season 2, btw). Did they redo one of them?
> 
> Roy Dotrice is pretty good, although there are a few times he flubs names (there's at least a few times in Game of Thrones and Clash of Kings where he refers to "Jeffrey")


I must be mistaken.  It was second hand information from my friend who shares my enjoyment of audible.com and audio books in general. So I must be confusing something from memory about what series he was talking about. (But I was pretty sure it was this one because we both agree how hard this series must be given how many characters there are to keep track of etc.)


----------



## jakerock

AH!

http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Roy_Dotrice

"Dotrice first met George R.R. Martin whilst they were both working on the 1988 TV series Beauty and the Beast. Dotrice played the role of Father, the leader of an underground community, whilst Martin worked on the show as a writer, script-editor and producer. They became friends and Beauty and the Beast was the last television production that author Martin worked on before turning his attention to writing the A Song of Ice and Fire book series. Martin later asked Dotrice to read the audiobook editions of the novels.* Dotrice originally read the first three and the fifth books in the series, as he was unable to work on the fourth due to time commitments. However, in response to huge demand from fans, a Dotrice-narrated recording of the fourth book was released in late 2011, shortly after the fifth book.* Dotrice is thus the actor most familiar with the source material for Game of Thrones upon his casting. His role in reading the audiobooks has since earned him a second Guinness World Record, this time for the largest number of characters voiced in an audiobook."

Apparently my friend was not the only one to find the replacement lacking.


----------



## Steveknj

Anubys said:


> If you carry your Kindle around, as I do, you'd be surprised at how many times you have 10 minutes here or there to kill that you can use for reading. Kid fixing up homework while you wait...early for a meeting...waiting for car in the shop...
> 
> I can probably find 40 minutes each day like that!
> 
> I have all the books primed and ready to go on my Kindle. I will read them when GOT is done on HBO. I find it better to watch first. Consider it an appetizer (to add another analogy to Ereth!). Plus, now I can picture the actors when I'm reading the books


I use that time to read personal emails, the news/sports and play Candy Crush 

I don't own a Kindle per se, but I do own three tablets which all have the client. I also have the Overdrive app on my devices so I can download from the library. But I don't carry around my tablets, they are all home. And I've tried reading on my phone, and it's too small, gives me a headache.


----------



## Ereth

kaszeta said:


> Having done both, I'm not sure I agree with this.


Ok,. how about "The first three books are so much better"?

While I don't disagree with you about, perhaps, editing (which is funny since GRRM does a great job of editing other things), I still argue that so much of the stuff that's internal on the POV characters is really good and there's no way to do that on TV. In fact the whole POV angle is lost on TV. We don't really get the "fog of war" in the same way it's presented in the books and that's a really big loss.


> I feel like a direct-to-screen translation of the books would be fodder for one hell of a drinking game.


GRRM himself argues that TV and books are different mediums and you can't translate directly, so there's no argument there.

I love the TV show, don't mistake me. I just think skipping the books because you don't want to be disappointed by the TV show is strange. There are so many differences now that I basically treat them as separate entities, the TV show being to the book as Christian Bales Batman is to Michael Keatons. Sure, the names are the same, and some of the plot is the same, but watching one doesn't "spoil" the other as they are different entities.


----------



## Dawghows

I saw Season One before I even knew it was a book series, and really enjoyed reading the book afterwards. Then I read book two before the second TV season aired, and really enjoyed seeing how they adapted the book to the screen. So I found that I enjoy it regardless of which I read or see first.


----------



## Anubys

Dawghows said:


> I saw Season One before I even knew it was a book series, and really enjoyed reading the book afterwards. Then I read book two before the second TV season aired, and really enjoyed seeing how they adapted the book to the screen. So I found that I enjoy it regardless of which I read or see first.


This is exactly the kind of open-mindedness and flexibility that has absolutely no place on the internet. I recommend we ban you.


----------



## jehma

jakerock said:


> No argument there. In a perfect world he wouldn't need an editor as much as just write a LOT less of the extra crap and thus save time and energy moving the story along. I think we'd be a book or two further along in the story if he were a bit more focused.
> 
> (He's still light years ahead of where Jordan seemed to get. I stopped reading his stuff after one book - forget which one - where immediately after reading it I couldn't remember ANY part of the story that had been moved on with the book. It was that meandering and useless to me.)


I'm enjoying the TV adaptation. There was much in the books that should have been edited out, but yes, it's NOTHING like Jordan. WOT really bottomed out in the middle and I never would have slogged through those middle books without the promise of Sanderson's better written books at the end.


----------



## stellie93

kaszeta said:


> Yeah, some good stuff gets lost, but so does a lot of crap, and some mediocre writing. I feel like a direct-to-screen translation of the books would be fodder for one hell of a drinking game.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, jeez, I counted over a dozen occurrences of "You know nothing, Jon Snow" in Dance with Dragons... when Ygritte died way back in Storm of Swords.
> 
> And how many times does Tyrion need to know "Where do whores go?" At least a dozen there as well.
> 
> And I even got at least two mentions of my least favorite phrase of Feast of Crows, "Lancel and Osmund Kettleblack and probably Moon Boy for all I know!"
> 
> And anyone know what rhymes with "reek"? (At least there we can blame the mental stability of the character...)


I loved all that stuff you mentioned in the spoiler. :up:



Ereth said:


> Ok,. how about "The first three books are so much better"?


Totally agree with this even though I loved all the books.


----------



## ihatecable

Which Game of Thrones character are you?

http://www.zimbio.com/quiz/hpbWxCCmzMR/Game+Thrones+Character

A fun little diversion. It turns out I am Jon Snow, a second time I answered like Hodor for kicks and ended up as Jamie Lanister


----------



## Ereth

I got Daenerys.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Took it twice, based on a few questions where I could have gone either way with an answer. Got Jon Snow the first time, and Ned Stark the second time.


----------



## tiassa

You know nothing, ihatecable
I got Jamie -- not sure if that is a correct assessment.


----------



## jay_man2

Cersei. Say what?


----------



## Jstkiddn

I got Tyrion.


----------



## secondclaw

Arya ... I guess I like pointy sticks and have some murderous tendencies ...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

secondclaw said:


> Arya ... I guess I like pointy sticks and have some murderous tendencies ...


Who among us can't say the same?


----------



## photoshopgrl

Ereth said:


> I got Daenerys.


Me too


----------



## secondclaw

Indeed ...


Rob Helmerichs said:


> Who among us can't say the same?


----------



## gchance

I hate Zimbio.

Greg


----------



## kaszeta

gchance said:


> I hate Zimbio. Greg


Got Moon Boy again?


----------



## gchance

kaszeta said:


> Got Moon Boy again?


Got this posted 40 or 50 times per TV show (3 or 4 of them at least) on my FB feed. And now it's here, too. 

Greg


----------



## robojerk

Game of Thrones packaging.


----------



## alexadam1212

funny place!lol


----------



## DavidTigerFan

alexadam1212 said:


> funny place!lol


inc spam


----------



## stellie93

Jstkiddn said:


> I got Tyrion.


Me too. :up: I answered honestly and got my favorite character.


----------



## kaszeta

I got Arya


----------



## Anubys

I was not surprised when I got Jaime. Aside from the incest, I actually do identify with him.

There's a sentence I never thought I'd ever write!


----------



## TampaThunder

It concerns me somewhat that I got Drogo.


----------



## tiassa

I got Jamie, and my wife got Tyrion -- what does that say about our relationship?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

tiassa said:


> I got Jamie, and my wife got Tyrion -- what does that say about our relationship?


You married better than she did?


----------



## Mr. Soze

Jamie. He and Tyrion are my favorite characters, so I am cool with that.


----------



## tivotvaddict

stellie93 said:


> Me too. :up: I answered honestly and got my favorite character.


This!!!


----------



## JETarpon

Ned


----------



## Steveknj

I got Jamie, but thought I'd get Ned.


----------



## Timbeau

I got Jamie also. Aside from having to bed down Cersei (shudder), I'm happy with that.


----------



## Anubys

tiassa said:


> I got Jamie, and my wife got Tyrion -- what does that say about our relationship?


Still incestuous, so you've got that going for you; which is nice.


----------



## ihatecable

tiassa said:


> You know nothing, ihatecable
> I got Jamie -- not sure if that is a correct assessment.


It was really funny that I tried to answer how Hodor would answer (if he could say anything other than HODOR,lol). I tried three or four permutations of logic and kept coming up with Jamie. My boss got Jamie as well, we shared the results from my little experiment he was not pleased, lol

So all I have to say is HODOR


----------



## Shaunnick

Sounds about right:










I am not, sadly, as witty, though.


----------



## Dawghows

I expected I would get Ned, but I got Tyrion. I'm cool with that.


----------



## SoBelle0

Ereth said:


> I got Daenerys.
> 
> ...image...


Me, too!


----------



## Doh

Jon Snow (not my favorite character )


----------



## Unbeliever

--Carlos V.


----------



## Queue

I took the test a few weeks ago and I was torn between a couple of answers. The first time I took the quiz I got Ygritte.

This time I got Jaime.

I can see me being a mix of the two.


----------



## cherry ghost

15 minute special tonight at 8:45 EST


----------



## Ereth

I just watched the "Foreshadowing". I really enjoyed it. Then, just when I thought it was over and a pleasant diversion, a scene that actually caused me to gasp out loud showed.

Wow. I can't wait for April.

And Emily is most definitely right - her most bad ass quote is "Dracarys!"


----------



## Anubys

I'm actively on the lookout for the eventual re-run of season 3. I like to do my homework and watch the previous season 

But in just in case I miss it: if you happen to catch when their re-run of season 3 will start, please post it here!


----------



## cherry ghost

Anubys said:


> I'm actively on the lookout for the eventual re-run of season 3. I like to do my homework and watch the previous season
> 
> But in just in case I miss it: if you happen to catch when their re-run of season 3 will start, please post it here!


HBO2 on Saturday nights. You've already missed the first two episodes.


----------



## Anubys

cherry ghost said:


> HBO2 on Saturday nights. You've already missed the first two episodes.


argh! 

thanks


----------



## Shaunnick

cherry ghost said:


> 15 minute special tonight at 8:45 EST


I did not hear any spoilers, but if someone is paying real close attention they might be able to suss out a big spoiler that will likely happen early in Season 4.

Be leery, non book readers.


----------



## Steveknj

cherry ghost said:


> HBO2 on Saturday nights. You've already missed the first two episodes.


If you have an HBO sub, you could probably stream them all on HBO2GO.


----------



## stellie93

I expected Joffrey to say that he is bothered by the fact that everyone hates him, but he seems to be creepily happy with it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

stellie93 said:


> I expected Joffrey to say that he is bothered by the fact that everyone hates him, but he seems to be creepily happy with it.


Didn't he say that he's done with acting when the show is over?

Which would make the way people hate him not a career obstacle but just a tribute to his performance...


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Didn't he say that he's done with acting when the show is over?
> 
> Which would make the way people hate him not a career obstacle but just a tribute to his performance...


If I was him, I'd grow my hair long and dye it a dark color and people might not automatically think of him as Joffrey.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Steveknj said:


> If I was him, I'd grow my hair long and dye it a dark color and people might not automatically think of him as Joffrey.


He has quite a distinct face.


----------



## JohnB1000

GOT The Pop Musical


----------



## DUDE_NJX




----------



## NorthAlabama

shipping in october, you can soon learn conversational dothraki: 

http://store.hbo.com/living-language-dothraki-a-conversational-language-course-based-on-the-hit-original-hbo-series-game-of-thrones-audiobook/detail.php?p=588069#top​


----------



## Steveknj

NorthAlabama said:


> shipping in october, you can soon learn conversational dothraki:
> 
> http://store.hbo.com/living-language-dothraki-a-conversational-language-course-based-on-the-hit-original-hbo-series-game-of-thrones-audiobook/detail.php?p=588069#top​


Bet this sells well with the folks who learned Klingon


----------



## 2004raptor

I'm considering starting to watch this series. Never saw a minute of it before. can anyone just summarize the basic gist of it? Just a sentence or two, not looking for an episode by episode summary.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Swords, Kings, Zombies, political intrigue, sword fights, your favorite characters die.


----------



## NorthAlabama

adult oriented, fantasy-themed drama, set on fictitious continents, detailing the internal & external, and often violent, public & personal struggles, during a multi-kingdom civil war, with each house vying for control, following a years long summer, with a similar length winter approaching.

one of the most well-written dramas ever televised, it takes place during medieval-style times, with kings, queens, their families, armies, religious leaders, politicians, spies, constituents, dragons, sorcery, witchcraft, castles, dungeons, swords, torture, and overall general wickedness.


----------



## rimler

One caveat: the ending hasn't been written by the author. I doubt HBO would let it just die, but well.....Rome, Deadwood.....

Just sayin'.


----------



## 2004raptor

Thanks for the above info. I'll run it by the wife and see if she wants to try it out.


----------



## gossamer88

Each season is 10 episodes. So it is not a super-long commitment. And trust me, they go fast...then you'll be wanting more!


----------



## Anubys

And read the thread for each episode after watching it. You'll be shocked at how much you miss


----------



## tivotvaddict

Anubys said:


> And read the thread for each episode after watching it. You'll be shocked at how much you miss


Wholeheartedly agree. Only the non-book one so you don't read unintentional spoilers.

And read the "If Game of Thrones took place on Facebook" after each episode as well. Too funny.

tta


----------



## astrohip

2004raptor said:


> Thanks for the above info. I'll run it by the wife and see if she wants to try it out.


My wife likes nothing in the GoT genre. Not into medieval, fantasy, dragons, sexposition or, well, you get the point.

I think it was in the middle of Season Two. I had all of Season One saved on the TiVo, and however many of S2 had aired. She was sick, and at home. I come home from work, and she's like some wild-eyed drug addict, having watched 5-6 episodes that first day, in a desperate desire to watch something while sick. She had so little understanding of what she was seeing, she didn't realize she had watched a couple out of order. But she was HOOKED.

She's asking all these questions, who's who, and why they did what they did, and on and on. Having read the books and seen every episode, I gave her enough background to get the big picture. Then she decided she wanted to go back and watch them again, in order, until she was caught up. And of course now, she is at the TV every spring, waiting for the season to start.

She still doesn't like medieval, fantasy, dragons, sexposition or any of that shyte, but she LOVES Game of Thrones. It's an incredibly addictive show.

Forewarned: The first ep or two can be confusing, as there are a lot of characters to introduce, and (IMHO) half of them look alike. Stick with it.


----------



## waynomo

rimler said:


> One caveat: the ending hasn't been written by the author. I doubt HBO would let it just die, but well.....Rome, Deadwood.....
> 
> Just sayin'.


My understanding is that he (Martin) has laid out his plans for the next and final 2 seasons in case something happens to him. He is not in the best health.


----------



## 2004raptor

Thanks again for the comments. Wife and I watched episode one. It was ok enough that we will at least watch a few more. 
The ending was rough.

Names are a bit hard to keep up with. Seemed to be a ton of characters so far but I saw reference to a website that hopefully will help.


----------



## tivotvaddict

2004raptor said:


> Thanks again for the comments. Wife and I watched episode one. It was ok enough that we will at least watch a few more.
> The ending was rough.
> 
> Names are a bit hard to keep up with. Seemed to be a ton of characters so far but I saw reference to a website that hopefully will help.


Typically I watch this show with closed captioning on - really helps with the names.

tta


----------



## heySkippy

waynomo said:


> My understanding is that he (Martin) has laid out his plans for the next and final 2 seasons in case something happens to him. He is not in the best health.


If that bastard dies before he finishes the books, I'll kill him!


----------



## Jstkiddn

2004raptor said:


> The ending was rough.


Such an innocent, this one.


----------



## Steveknj

After 4 years I finally talked my son into watching this as I knew it would be something he'd get into, and he's already hooked so much that he decided to buy S1 & S2 on Blu-Ray. And he hasn't even gotten to some of the biggest WTF moments.

I think he decided to watch because of the South Park spoof


----------



## tivoboyjr

2004raptor said:


> I'm considering starting to watch this series. Never saw a minute of it before. can anyone just summarize the basic gist of it? Just a sentence or two, not looking for an episode by episode summary.


I'm late to the party, but my shorthand description is "The Sopranos set in medieval times." That's assuming you are familiar with The Sopranos, of course.


----------



## robojerk

Watch the last two episodes of Season 4 on IMAX with a special trailer for the upcoming season 5


> HBO is drumming up attention for the fifth season of Game of Thrones by screening the last two episodes of season four (plus a special season five trailer) in IMAX theaters -- the first time that any TV series has been remastered for the large-scale visuals and sounds of the IMAX format. Should you be eager to see those big fantasy battles on the big screen, roughly 150 theaters across the US will play the episodes between January 23rd and January 29th. In coming days, fans can log onto www.imax.com for screening information and to purchase tickets.


Source


----------



## tivotvaddict

robojerk said:


> Watch the last two episodes of Season 4 on IMAX with a special trailer for the upcoming season 5
> Source


Wooly mammoths in imax. Cool!

tta


----------



## Steveknj

tivoboyjr said:


> I'm late to the party, but my shorthand description is "The Sopranos set in medieval times." That's assuming you are familiar with The Sopranos, of course.


This!

My son is watching S1 right now. He's enjoying it.


----------



## tiassa

waynomo said:


> My understanding is that he (Martin) has laid out his plans for the next and final 2 seasons in case something happens to him. He is not in the best health.


The producers know how Martin plans to end the series, ie Who gets the Iron Throne, and the fates of the major characters, but it is entirely possible that they will take a very different path to the same destination, especially now that they have "Caught up and passed" the books.



2004raptor said:


> The ending was rough.





Jstkiddn said:


> Such an innocent, this one.


I know! I was trying to remember what was "rough" about the end of episode 1, Oh yeah, innocent kid gets pushed out a window almost to his death.

I once described the last 4 episodes as: "Yeah, they killed that guy, Woah, they killed _that _guy, OMG, they killed _*that *_guy, WTF, they killed _*THAT *_guy!?!


----------



## DavidJL

Does anyone get a vibe from Jack Gleeson(Joffrey) that he's channeling some other actor. He reminds me of someone especially when he's extra proud of himself and says something he thinks is clever. He has this body language usually leaning back with his head tilted slightly forward or sits very relaxed(bored) in a formal setting. I can't seem to place it. Attached is an image from early season 4 that's not too much of a spoiler in which he gives me that vibe.



Spoiler


----------



## kaszeta

DavidJL said:


> Does anyone get a vibe from Jack Gleeson(Joffrey) that he's channeling some other actor. He reminds me of someone especially when he's extra proud of himself and says something he thinks is clever.


He's given some inspirations in interviews. One I remember is Joaquin Phoenix in Gladiator


----------



## madscientist

tiassa said:


> The producers know how Martin plans to end the series, ie Who gets the Iron Throne, and the fates of the major characters, but it is entirely possible that they will take a very different path to the same destination, especially now that they have "Caught up and passed" the books.


 They have definitely *not* caught up to the books yet in the show.

Just to nag, please let's remember that even though this is long-lived thread it is supposed to be a spoiler-free thread. Saying "the show is shocking" is one thing. Saying that


Spoiler



"lots of major characters are unexpectedly killed in the last 4 episodes"


 is kind of spoiler-y even if no names are used. I just go by how I'd feel, and I'd not want to know details that specific if I hadn't seen the show.

YMMV.

Also the specific info about the end of episode 1 above is definitely a spoiler.


----------



## john4200

madscientist said:


> They have definitely *not* caught up to the books yet in the show.


Since season 5 completed filming on Dec 12, I'd bet that they HAVE caught up to the books in some of the story lines.

I expect the writing for Season 6 is already in progress, and I suspect the show writers will need to be creating some story lines themselves, unless Martin shared his current unfinished manuscript with them.


----------



## DavidJL

kaszeta said:


> He's given some inspirations in interviews. One I remember is Joaquin Phoenix in Gladiator


I guess I can see a little of that but I don't think that's who I'm seeing. I'll have to watch Gladiator again.


----------



## reneg

astrohip said:


> My wife likes nothing in the GoT genre. Not into medieval, fantasy, dragons, sexposition or, well, you get the point.
> 
> I think it was in the middle of Season Two. I had all of Season One saved on the TiVo, and however many of S2 had aired. She was sick, and at home. I come home from work, and she's like some wild-eyed drug addict, having watched 5-6 episodes that first day, in a desperate desire to watch something while sick. She had so little understanding of what she was seeing, she didn't realize she had watched a couple out of order. But she was HOOKED.
> 
> She's asking all these questions, who's who, and why they did what they did, and on and on. Having read the books and seen every episode, I gave her enough background to get the big picture. Then she decided she wanted to go back and watch them again, in order, until she was caught up. And of course now, she is at the TV every spring, waiting for the season to start.
> 
> She still doesn't like medieval, fantasy, dragons, sexposition or any of that shyte, but she LOVES Game of Thrones. It's an incredibly addictive show.
> 
> Forewarned: The first ep or two can be confusing, as there are a lot of characters to introduce, and (IMHO) half of them look alike. Stick with it.


My wife watched the first episode with me but would not watch another episode because of the final scene in the first episode.


----------



## Shaunnick

john4200 said:


> Since season 5 completed filming on Dec 12, I'd bet that they HAVE caught up to the books in some of the story lines.
> 
> I expect the writing for Season 6 is already in progress, and I suspect the show writers will need to be creating some story lines themselves, unless Martin shared his current unfinished manuscript with them.


There is only one story line they consider "caught up", though the book readers know differently. That one story line will not be shown in season 5, but will be picked up again in season 6. There is plenty of book material left for season 5 before they run out of story.


----------



## jakerock

They certainly haven't caught up! They haven't gotten to the part where...


----------



## Jstkiddn

reneg said:


> My wife watched the first episode with me but would not watch another episode because of the final scene in the first episode.


If that bothered her it is probably best she does not continue.


----------



## astrohip

*April 12th!*


----------



## Jstkiddn

astrohip said:


> *April 12th!*


*YES!!!!!*

Can you tell I'm a wee bit excited?


----------



## Shaunnick

astrohip said:


> *April 12th!*


Hmmm.

*Checks calendar*

That puts the Memorial day break between episodes 7 and 8 instead of episodes 8 and 9.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Game of Thrones' season 5 'mystery' special*

http://insidetv.ew.com/2015/01/19/game-of-thrones-season-5-special/



> The special is titled Game of Thrones: A Day in the Life. Its a half-hour documentary that covers one day of season 5 production on three different Thrones sets in three different countries  Belfast, Northern Ireland; Dubrovnik, Croatia; Sevilla and Osuna, Spain. The special follows key crew members and promises to highlight the epic sets, renowned cast and global scale of Thrones, as well as the more intimate and individual challenges of our subjects, giving the audience a new perspective on one of the most elaborate productions in television history.


The special starts airing on February 8, at 7:30 p.m. on HBO.


----------



## wprager

GoT not back until April 12, Outlander April 5. What's the go-to place for medieval naughty-bits until then?


----------



## Malcontent

Game of Thrones: A Day in the Life






February 8, at 7:30 p.m. on HBO


----------



## Allanon

wprager said:


> GoT not back until April 12, Outlander April 5. What's the go-to place for medieval naughty-bits until then?


Not medieval but close, Black Sails starts season 2 on January 24.


----------



## Malcontent

wprager said:


> GoT not back until April 12, Outlander April 5. What's the go-to place for medieval naughty-bits until then?


How about 'Vikings'? The third season starts next month.



> Vikings follows the adventures of Ragnar Lothbrok the greatest hero of his age. The series tells the sagas of Ragnar's band of Viking brothers and his family, as he rises to become King of the Viking tribes. As well as being a fearless warrior, Ragnar embodies the Norse traditions of devotion to the gods, legend has it that he was a direct descendant of Odin, the god of war and warriors.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Vikings is great! Not GoT great, but worthy while-we-wait material.


----------



## markp99

I started re-binging through GoT from Se01 this week.

It is quite amazing how much I missed relative to all the characters/backstory/nuance first time around! Many of the previously confusing character references in Se01 make so much more sense when you've actually met the characters later in the story.

So much more interesting for me this time around knowing what lies ahead and seeing the tiny bits written and foreshadowed even early on in Se01.


----------



## teknikel

markp99 said:


> I started re-binging through GoT from Se01 this week.
> 
> It is quite amazing how much I missed relative to all the characters/backstory/nuance first time around! Many of the previously confusing character references in Se01 make so much more sense when you've actually met the characters later in the story.
> 
> So much more interesting for me this time around knowing what lies ahead and seeing the tiny bits written and foreshadowed even early on in Se01.


I've been doing the same. Up to season 3 and feel the same way. It is really eye opening.

I fear that I may forget all of this extra learning by the season 5 premiere. So I am slowing down a little.


----------



## markp99

Finished my GoT re-watch marathon, S01 thru S04.

A most excellent watch. An noted above, things are so much clearer than during my initial viewing. All the characters are clear, many loose ends (in my head) are tied off, and new ones left hanging for S05 to resolve (?).

I had actually forgotten the S04 ending. Wow, some important bits there! 

I was very happy to FF thru some of story elements I remembered all too well (Theon ), or too slow to progress (Bran arc, etc.), happy to resume them in S05.


----------



## NorthAlabama

the season 5 imax trailer has been leaked online (enjoy for as long as the link is valid ):

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMKhdDlKHNE&feature=youtu.be[/media]


----------



## TriBruin

My wife and I have tickets for tomorrow to see GoT in IMAX. Can't wait!


----------



## spear

Here's the official trailer:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152715877082734


----------



## waynomo

markp99 said:


> I had actually forgotten the S04 ending. Wow, some important bits there!


Care to refresh our memories in case we've forgotten?


----------



## waynomo

TriBruin said:


> My wife and I have tickets for tomorrow to see GoT in IMAX. Can't wait!


Looking forward to a report back.


----------



## wprager

waynomo said:


> Care to refresh our memories in case we've forgotten?


http://www.ew.com/recap/game-of-thrones-finale-children



Spoiler



The Hound gets killed by Brienne. Arya gets on a ship headed to Davos with the coin that the "faceless man" gave her.

Varys/Jaimie help Tyrion escape; Tyrion kills Shae and his father -- once Varys realizes what's happened he joins Tyrion on the ship out of town. I think they are going to where Dany is, or thereabouts.

Jon pleads with Mance, Stannis and his army surround and take over (how he got his army there in time from Davos is a mystery - would have taken weeks if not months). Jon burns Ygritte's body beyond the wall.

Bran's story line lost me. They come to that tree from his dreams and Jogen gets killed while the rest are saved by some "child of the forest". My least favorite storyline but I fear it is one of the most important.

Probably missing a bunch of smaller things.


----------



## Shaunnick

If some of you want to avoid a potentially major spoiler, avoid the newest poster for Game of Thrones.

For book readers and those that don't care, the awesomeness:



Spoiler















As cool as it is, I am a little shocked they would put that out there like that.


----------



## gossamer88

I saw the poster on Facebook and did not even assume it was spoiler. Now that you say that, it is spoiled for me.


----------



## Shaunnick

gossamer88 said:


> I saw the poster on Facebook and did not even assume it was spoiler. Now that you say that, it is spoiled for me.




Are you sure we're talking about the same poster?


----------



## stellie93

Was that scene in the books? I don't remember that.


----------



## kaszeta

stellie93 said:


> Was that scene in the books? I don't remember that.


Get used to it. The show will soon be spoilering the books


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

stellie93 said:


> Was that scene in the books? I don't remember that.


I don't think that poster was meant to illustrate anything specific from the books or from the show. It's just using elements in a cool way.

Kind of like when Battlestar Galactica did its Last Supper poster.








I.e., in all likelihood not a spoiler, just a cool ad.


----------



## teknikel

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think that poster was meant to illustrate anything specific from the books or from the show. It's just using elements in a cool way.
> 
> Kind of like when Battlestar Galactica did its Last Supper poster.
> 
> I.e., in all likelihood not a spoiler, just a cool ad.


So you're saying that I can look at the poster and have no worries of having spoiler remorse?


----------



## gossamer88

Shaunnick said:


> Are you sure we're talking about the same poster?


Yes. It's their cover photo.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

teknikel said:


> So you're saying that I can look at the poster and have no worries of having spoiler remorse?


I'd say go ahead, but then again, I'm always blown away by what some people consider to be spoilers...


----------



## SoupMan

I don't see that as a spoiler, but I seem to forget a lot of stuff from the books. 

That being said, I'm never telling a person something is/isn't a spoiler for the reason Rob just mentioned.


----------



## TonyD79

Are we kidding? People are spoiler freaking out over that poster? Really?


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Regarding the poster...



Spoiler



So what's the spoiler? That Tyrion sees one of Dany's dragons?


----------



## gossamer88

Hate to keep harping on the poster, but when I first saw it, I just took it as a cool design. As I googled it, it seems it is a bit of a spoiler.


----------



## Unbeliever

TonyD79 said:


> Are we kidding? People are spoiler freaking out over that poster? Really?


Especially since if you know it's a spoiler, it's not a spoiler for you.

--Carlos V.


----------



## wprager

gossamer88 said:


> Hate to keep harping on the poster, but when I first saw it, I just took it as a cool design. As I googled it, it seems it is a bit of a spoiler.


"A bit" is the operative term here, isn't it? Haven't read the books and didn't look any further than seeing the poster, but we knew at the end of the last season where that particular person was headed, so it should not be a big surprise who-or-what this person encounters.


----------



## teknikel

wprager said:


> "A bit" is the operative term here, isn't it? Haven't read the books and didn't look any further than seeing the poster, but we knew at the end of the last season where that particular person was headed, so it should not be a big surprise who-or-what this person encounters.


You're really trying to get me to look at it, aren't you?


----------



## uncdrew

DavidTigerFan said:


> Regarding the poster...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the spoiler? That Tyrion sees one of Dany's dragons?


Batman / GoT crossover. Suhweet. :up:


----------



## tlc

Two Thanksgivings ago I was home alone for a week and binge re-watched 3 seasons. Now I'm thinking about rewatching 4 seasons before starting the 5th. I'd definitely do it to get my wife into the show, but she won't watch.

Actually, I'm about 5 eps in ("Mummy, I want to see the bad man fly."), but I may switch to just re-watching the 4th season.

Anyone else rewatching? I don't rewatch any other TV.


----------



## markp99

I re-watched all 4 seasons. I had forgotten so much of the story/characters.


----------



## astrohip

tlc said:


> I'd definitely do it to get my wife into the show, but she won't watch.


My wife is not into this genre at all, or any genre within a hundred miles of GoT.

Having said that... she was stuck at home with the flu two years ago, and I had the first two seasons saved (only series I've ever saved) on the TiVo. She started watching. I come home to find her wild-eyed on the couch (ok, little exag), ranting about this show. And of course, full of questions. I gave her a little background on GoT, and we watched a couple of episodes together. Come home the next day, and she's watched like 6 more. 

Over the next few days, she binged the first two seasons. And of course waited with the same baited (bated?) breath we all did for S3. Then S4. Now S5.

It's a VERY addictive show. But at its heart, it's just a soap opera. Only set in Westeros.

Short version... convince your wife to watch it with you. But you have to start with S1E1.


----------



## DavidJL

astrohip said:


> My wife is not into this genre at all, or any genre within a hundred miles of GoT.
> 
> Having said that... she was stuck at home with the flu two years ago, and I had the first two seasons saved (only series I've ever saved) on the TiVo. She started watching. I come home to find her wild-eyed on the couch (ok, little exag), ranting about this show. And of course, full of questions. I gave her a little background on GoT, and we watched a couple of episodes together. Come home the next day, and she's watched like 6 more.


There's a certain thrill of getting someone stubborn to watch and then love a show. I've done it recently with Breaking Bad, Firefly, and GoT. You get something akin to an endorphin rush. Having said that I kinda read your post with a geek version(non-sexual) "Letter to Penthouse" voice in my head.


----------



## Ereth

Dear TV Guide,

I never thought the letters published in your magazine were true, but I have to tell you the story of how I got my wife to watch "Game of Thrones"....


----------



## Dan203

Me and my wife just started re-watching it on HBOGo. (I had already seen it, she hadn't) We've burned through 2 seasons in the last week or so. There was a lot of stuff I didn't remember, and a lot of stuff that makes more sense the second time through when you have a better grasp on all the houses/names. I can't wait until they get to the red wedding so that I can see how my wife reacts.


----------



## gossamer88

There's a cool YouTube video of unsuspecting non-readers being recorded as the Red Wedding unfolds. You should do the same.


----------



## JETarpon

I also love this repurposed Survivor clip:


----------



## teknikel

I re-watched seasons 1-3 from mid January to mid February. I am saving season 4 for later in March so that it's fairly fresh.


----------



## Anubys

tlc said:


> Two Thanksgivings ago I was home alone for a week and binge re-watched 3 seasons. Now I'm thinking about rewatching 4 seasons before starting the 5th. I'd definitely do it to get my wife into the show, but she won't watch.
> 
> Actually, I'm about 5 eps in ("Mummy, I want to see the bad man fly."), but I may switch to just re-watching the 4th season.
> 
> Anyone else rewatching? I don't rewatch any other TV.


I think it's a perequisite to watch at least the previous season before the next season starts. I like to binge watch it the weekend before the season premiere and I plan to do exactly that this time around as well.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I rewatched 1-3 last year about this time of year in prep for 4. It is amazing the things one picks up the second time around. I still have 4 on my TiVo and plan on watching that again before this season begins.


----------



## gossamer88

We re-watched S4 last weekend. Way too soon. But I came away with it being a great season more than I thought the first time.


----------



## Steveknj

My wife won't watch, but I got my son to watch after 4 seasons and he's hooked. He's a big South Park fan, and after he finished we went and rewatched the South Park GOT trilogy, and he now gets all the jokes.


----------



## astrohip

New trailer up (#2). Two minutes of deliciousness.

http://hbowatch.com/second-full-length-game-of-thrones-season-5-trailer/

Lots of sites have links to the trailer, this site (hbowatch) has detailed analysis of each frame. Puts the CIA to shame.


----------



## gossamer88

Careful people, that trailers has quite a few spoilers


----------



## Shaunnick

gossamer88 said:


> Careful people, that trailers has quite a few spoilers


Don't they all?



Still


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Hysterical GOT/Princess Bride mash-up. Beware - spoilers from first 4 seasons of GOT, and of several Fred Savage/Peter Falk scenes from TPB.


----------



## astrohip

Entertainment Weekly is doing a special double issue this week, devoted to GAME OF THRONES. Four different covers...


----------



## dtivouser

EW should just rename the magazine, GoT Magazine. I might subscribe!


----------



## Jstkiddn

astrohip said:


> Entertainment Weekly is doing a special double issue this week, devoted to GAME OF THRONES. Four different covers...


I almost forgot just how handsome Kit Harington is. :sigh:

Almost.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Something about Emilia Clarke's pose in that picture makes her look really weird. Seems like a huge head on a tiny body with T-Rex arms.


----------



## dwatt

I haven't seen seasons 3 and 4 yet so pardon my ignorance but is that Aria in the last picture?


----------



## DevdogAZ

dwatt said:


> I haven't seen seasons 3 and 4 yet so pardon my ignorance but is that Aria in the last picture?


Yes, that's Arya.


----------



## TriBruin

dtivouser said:


> EW should just rename the magazine, GoT Magazine. I might subscribe!


Just a fair warning, there are several potential spoilers in the articles. Some are hint at events that will happen that are not in the book. They also have a list of characters/events that are NOT in the show that are in the book. (They cover up until the end of the current book in the list.)

None of these are major spoilers, but they should be handled with caution.


----------



## Squeak

dwatt said:


> I haven't seen seasons 3 and 4 yet so pardon my ignorance but is that Aria in the last picture?


In case you are curious, it says it right next to her head.


----------



## dwatt

Squeak said:


> In case you are curious, it says it right next to her head.


Typical, I looked over the cover a couple of times and didn't see it there. Thought they might have put the cover photo description on the inside of the magazine. Thank You.


----------



## uncdrew

astrohip said:


> New trailer up (#2). Two minutes of deliciousness.
> 
> http://hbowatch.com/second-full-length-game-of-thrones-season-5-trailer/
> 
> Lots of sites have links to the trailer, this site (hbowatch) has detailed analysis of each frame. Puts the CIA to shame.


Oooh, I hope there's fighting.


----------



## dtivouser

So what is the _TCF Plan_(tm) for GoT threads this year? One thread per episode, no book spoilers plus one season-long thread for book readers then?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

It's not ideal, but it seems to be the best solution for all involved.


----------



## astrohip

dtivouser said:


> So what is the _TCF Plan_(tm) for GoT threads this year? One thread per episode, no book spoilers plus one season-long thread for book readers then?


I hope so. I intentionally started the book thread last season, to draw that talk away from the episode threads. And it worked, after a modest amount of initial grumbling (mostly just a couple people... you know who you are!)

After this season, there won't be any need for separate threads. Maybe before this season ends!


----------



## DavidTigerFan

astrohip said:


> I hope so. I intentionally started the book thread last season, to draw that talk away from the episode threads. And it worked, after a modest amount of initial grumbling (mostly just a couple people... you know who you are!)
> 
> After this season, there won't be any need for separate threads. Maybe before this season ends!


I'm betting there will still be a need. There are parts of last season that occurred in Book 5 so it seems the showrunners are now picking parts from all the books. I can easily see the season still having plotlines from book 5 leftover after this season.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

The season-long book spoilers thread needs to be clear that it's for _all_ of the books, as we are going to see storylines from both books 4 and 5.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

DreadPirateRob said:


> The season-long book spoilers thread needs to be clear that it's for _all_ of the books, as we are going to see storylines from both books 4 and 5.


We can probably use the one from last year.


----------



## madscientist

Last year's thread is very clear that it's for all books... but it specifically says "Season 4" in the title. It would be good to get that part changed to "current season" or whatever.


----------



## Dan203

astrohip said:


> After this season, there won't be any need for separate threads. Maybe before this season ends!


I read an article that said season 1 was based on book one, season 2 was based on book two, seasons 3 & 4 were based on book three, and seasons 5 & 6 will be based on a combination of books four and five. So we should still have a whole nother season that overlaps with existing books. In fact they said that book five is so long that they might even get 3 seasons out of books four and five. At that point book six should be done well ahead of season 8.


----------



## astrohip

Dan203 said:


> I read an article that said season 1 was based on book one, season 2 was based on book two, seasons 3 & 4 were based on book three, and seasons 5 & 6 will be based on a combination of books four and five. So we should still have a whole nother season that overlaps with existing books. In fact they said that book five is so long that they might even get 3 seasons out of books four and five. At that point book six should be done well ahead of season 8.


Except the showrunners are committed to wrapping it up in seven seasons. HBO would love it to run forever, but showrunners David Benioff and Dan Weiss have said 7 is the sweet spot. Actors need to move on, viewers (eventually) get tired.

And (IMHO) the first 2-3 books were thick, but juicy. The last two had lots of filler; good stuff, but easily edited by a good scriptwriter. So it makes sense that the one or two seasons per book at the start becomes one or two books per season as time goes on.

But hey, what do we know?


----------



## DavidJL

astrohip said:


> But hey, what do we know?


You know nothing, on show

actually that sounds about right


----------



## Dan203

It took 20 year for him to write the first 5 books and they expect him to finish two complete books in the next two years just so they can wrap up the series in 7 seasons? IDK how that's going to work. The article I read indicated that the sixth book was close, but it could take years for the seventh. If they have to break from the books to wrap up the series then I hope they give it a good ending and don't just leave it hanging because the books weren't done.


----------



## Dawghows

Dan203 said:


> It took 20 year for him to write the first 5 books and they expect him to finish two complete books in the next two years just so they can wrap up the series in 7 seasons? IDK how that's going to work. The article I read indicated that the sixth book was close, but it could take years for the seventh. If they have to break from the books to wrap up the series then I hope they give it a good ending and don't just leave it hanging because the books weren't done.


It has been pretty well established that GRRM has given Benioff and Weiss the roadmap to finish the series before the books come out. At this point I don't think anyone realistically expects the books to be finished first.


----------



## jakerock

Dawghows said:


> It has been pretty well established that GRRM has given Benioff and Weiss the roadmap to finish the series before the books come out. At this point I don't think anyone realistically expects the books to be finished first.


I don't expect the books to be finished before GRRM at this point.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

jakerock said:


> I don't expect the books to be finished before GRRM at this point.


He does not seem to be the healthiest person, and the way he keeps slowing down makes me nervous... (Both for his sake and the sake of the books!)


----------



## JETarpon

Maybe Brandon Sanderson could finish them if he kicks off.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

JETarpon said:


> Maybe Brandon Sanderson could finish them if he kicks off.


Hopefully. I was so happy when he took over for Jordan. Not only is Sanderson a writing machine (he routinely puts out 2-3 700+ page books per year), he was able to consolidate alot of Jordan's writing. Jordan had introduced hundreds of characters that didn't DO anything. Sanderson basically said "screw that, here's what happens to the characters you care about"


----------



## Ereth

And there were far less paragraphs of people straightening their skirts or pulling on their braids.

Though I still don't know where that ending came from.


----------



## jakerock

Ereth said:


> And there were far less paragraphs of people straightening their skirts or pulling on their braids.
> 
> Though I still don't know where that ending came from.


I stopped reading the series somewhere in the middle after I finished a book and realized that nothing seemed to have really changed in the over all picture from where things were at the start of it.

I got so tired of the main characters never changing, they'd act just like they had originally toward each other in ridiculous ways. It was very tiring.


----------



## gossamer88

astrohip said:


> Entertainment Weekly is doing a special double issue this week, devoted to GAME OF THRONES. Four different covers...


I picked up the Arya version this week. Starting to read the special section. Not really a spoiler about the upcoming season, but I'll spoilerize it anyway.



Spoiler



*Excerpt: *


> For the first time, at least one series regular is benched for the season: Bran Stark (Isaac Hempstead-Wright) will get his seer training from the three-eyed raven off screen, and the Hound (Rory McCann) isnt expected back either. (He may well be dead; the writers arent saying.)


----------



## JETarpon

Ereth said:


> And there were far less paragraphs of people straightening their skirts or pulling on their braids.


Erm, fewer.


----------



## Ereth

JETarpon said:


> Erm, fewer.


You are correct. Thank you.


----------



## Dan203

gossamer88 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Excerpt: *
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time, at least one series regular is benched for the season: Bran Stark (Isaac Hempstead-Wright) will get his seer training from the three-eyed raven off screen, and the Hound (Rory McCann) isnt expected back either. (He may well be dead; the writers arent saying.)
Click to expand...




Spoiler



Bran's story line is boring anyway, so good riddance there.

As for The Hound... I assumed he died at the end when he fell off that cliff and was severely wounded. I know they didn't actually show him die, but he was in the middle of no where with broken legs. Unless he got really lucky and someone came along and saved him then he's dead.


----------



## Shaunnick

Dan203 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bran's story line is boring anyway, so good riddance there.
> 
> As for The Hound... I assumed he died at the end when he fell off that cliff and was severely wounded. I know they didn't actually show him die, but he was in the middle of no where with broken legs. Unless he got really lucky and someone came along and saved him then he's dead.





Spoiler



His story is much better in the books, imo.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah I was reading an article about the books and it sounds like the books start off with him as the main character. I never got that sense from the show. He's always seemed like a secondary character with a poor subplot.


----------



## astrohip

Ok, it's official now...

*Game of Thrones Writers Confirm Show Will Spoil Books*

http://hbowatch.com/game-of-thrones-writers-confirm-show-will-spoil-books/


> Its been a possibility ever since the show began but now it has been confirmedthe HBOs Game of Thrones will out-pace and spoil George R.R. Martins currently unfinished series, A Song of Ice and Fire upon which the show is based. While many have suspected that this will be the case, due to Martins slow writing pace contrasted with the shows tight schedule, the writers of the Game of Thrones, David Benioff and Dan Weiss recently confirmed that the show will indeed spoil the books at a recent panel discussion at the Oxford Union. The writers suggested that many aspects of Martins unpublished books will be spoiled in upcoming seasons. Moreover, the writers stated that they may deviate from the plot in some story-lines. Ultimately, however, and most distressingly to fans of the books, the writers of the show hinted that the HBO show will probably reveal the end of George R.R. Martins epic story before the authors own books do.





> One of the shows writers, David Benioff was quoted as saying, Luckily, weve been talking about this with George for a long time, ever since we saw this could happen, and we know where things are heading. And so well eventually, basically, meet up at pretty much the same place where George is going; there might be a few deviations along the route, but were heading towards the same destination. 


Full article at the link.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I thought it had been official for a long time. I heard the writers say over a year ago that GRRM had already told them how the books will end because he knew the show would get there before he does.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought it had been official for a long time. I heard the writers say over a year ago that GRRM had already told them how the books will end because he knew the show would get there before he does.


I don't know that they ever actually gave the reason for that "talk", although maybe it was known. We could read between the lines a variety of reasons--it was because of his health, or that the books would inevitably fall behind, or even just to make sure the TV series didn't kill off a minor character who later plays a significant role (or ignore a scene that later becomes critical).

So we knew the TV writers knew the entire story, but that's all we knew. Now it's been confirmed the series will end before the books. But again, you had to see this coming...


----------



## DUDE_NJX

It is known.


----------



## ACoolDude

It is known.


----------



## dwatt

You know nothing Jon Snow


----------



## pjenkins

Good. Tired of waiting for Martin to finish the books (and not sure with his current rotundness that he will ever do so )

Going to re-watch Season 4 starting this weekend to get "re-into" the show, with the large time gaps I forget so much as I age!


----------



## Dan203

We just finished rewatching all 4 seasons. There was a TON I had forgotten. Plus there are a lot of subtle references to things in previous seasons that are hard to pick up on when watched as it airs, but become more clear when you watch them back to back over a couple of weeks. A LOT of "oh, that's what that meant" type moments for me. Also easier to keep track of all the names the second time through.


----------



## Ereth

I'm hosting a season 4 rewatch marathon on Saturday where a bunch of us will watch Season 4 in it's entirety. Some of the viewers have not seen season 4, others have. I have food and am looking forward, especially to seeing some of their reactions to the Purple Wedding.


----------



## bareyb

I binge watched all four seasons and finished just in time to have to wait for _months_ to see another one. It's been torture. I'm trying to get my wife into it too, so I may end up re-watching a few episodes before the new season starts too.


----------



## Doh

I think you should have to wait 7 years between seasons to get the full GRRM experience.


----------



## bareyb

bareyb said:


> I binge watched all four seasons and finished just in time to have to wait for _months_ to see another one. It's been torture. I'm trying to get my wife into it too, so I may end up re-watching a few episodes before the new season starts too.


Ha! My wife is hopelessly addicted. I can hear her in there binging as we speak. Thank you VOD! I've been re-watching most of it with her. There are a lot of small details I missed the first time around. Great series.


----------



## Ereth

We had our Season 4 re-watch on Saturday, and something struck me.

In the small council meeting, Tywin Lannister calls for pen and ink when reminded that Jorah Mormont used to spy for the small council, and asks if the little birds can get into Mereen. A few episodes later, Mormonts pardon shows up, and he is dismissed, clearly Tywins plan.

But the pardon was signed by Robert Baratheon. This isn't a new pardon that Tywin had made up, but an old one. So where did Tywin get his hands on that pardon to get it to Barristan Selmy?


----------



## Anubys

Ereth said:


> We had our Season 4 re-watch on Saturday, and something struck me.
> 
> In the small council meeting, Tywin Lannister calls for pen and ink when reminded that Jorah Mormont used to spy for the small council, and asks if the little birds can get into Mereen. A few episodes later, Mormonts pardon shows up, and he is dismissed, clearly Tywins plan.
> 
> But the pardon was signed by Robert Baratheon. This isn't a new pardon that Tywin had made up, but an old one. So where did Tywin get his hands on that pardon to get it to Barristan Selmy?


I am planning on doing a season 4 marathon this weekend so my memory isn't fresh. IIRC, it wasn't necessarily a pardon that he sent, but it could have been a letter detailing the deal and exposing him.


----------



## kaszeta

Ereth said:


> But the pardon was signed by Robert Baratheon. This isn't a new pardon that Tywin had made up, but an old one. So where did Tywin get his hands on that pardon to get it to Barristan Selmy?


Even better, if you go back and rewatch Season 1, Robert wrote the pardon the Jorah that season, and sent it to him; he received it in the same episode where the wine merchant tried to poison Daenarys. So this was a second copy of the pardon... a reminder, perhaps?


----------



## gossamer88

Yesterday we left the cable box on HBO2 all day for season 2. We catched most of it. It was funny to see things I had not noticed. For instance, Arya reciting her kill list at Harrenhal, Dany at Qarth, seeing the Great Hall all burned up in her "dream state".


----------



## pjenkins

Anubys said:


> I am planning on doing a season 4 marathon this weekend so my memory isn't fresh. IIRC, it wasn't necessarily a pardon that he sent, but it could have been a letter detailing the deal and exposing him.


I'm rewatching season 4 as well (on ep 7 now) and that was my interpretation of that scene, that Tywin was outlining the deception so that he could cause disruption in her ranks. Tywin sure was a shrewd dude


----------



## The Spud

Malcontent said:


> FYI,
> 
> For those who _absolutely_ can't wait, the first 4 episodes of season 5 are available by magical means. Only catch is they are in standard def.


Guilty. Now what am I supposed to do for the next 4 weeks?


----------



## gossamer88

I saw that as well. And no way I would watch _this_ show in SD.


----------



## tlc

gossamer88 said:


> I saw that as well. And no way I would watch _this_ show in SD.


Must resist.

Even more spoiler complaints coming...


----------



## Shaunnick

Malcontent said:


> FYI,
> 
> For those who _absolutely_ can't wait, the first 4 episodes of season 5 are available by magical means. Only catch is they are in standard def.


That's the _only_ catch?



For the first time in a long time, I will wait to watch it as intended.


----------



## pjenkins

Yeah, no way am I watching in SD. Barf 



Spoiler



First episode back was great, loved the Cersei flashback scene, very well done!

Was nice to see Daenerys having problems as queen and with her dragons.



Someone was joking on Twitter that "Game of Butts" is back. I found that comical


----------



## allan

I've got a dumb GoT question. I usually read the books at the same time I'm watching the show. To continue that this season, do I have to read books 4 & 5 at the same time?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Much of books 4 & 5 take place simultaneously. You might want to look online for a reading order.


----------



## Shaunnick

allan said:


> I've got a dumb GoT question. I usually read the books at the same time I'm watching the show. To continue that this season, do I have to read books 4 & 5 at the same time?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Much of books 4 & 5 take place simultaneously. You might want to look online for a reading order.


What I used:



Spoiler



Prologue: ADWD 1
Prologue: AFFC 1
The Prophet: AFFC 2
The Captain of Guards: AFFC 3
Cersei I: AFFC 4
Tyrion I: ADWD 2
Daenerys I: ADWD 3
Brienne I: AFFC 5
Jon I: ADWD 4
Bran I: ADWD 5
Tyrion II: ADWD 6 [then SKIP Chapter 7, The Merchants Man]
Samwell I: AFFC 6
Jon II: ADWD 8
Arya I: AFFC 7
Cersei II: AFFC 8
Jaime I: AFFC 9
Brienne II: AFFC 10
Sansa I: AFFC 11
The Krakens Daughter: AFFC 12
Tyrion III: ADWD 9
Davos I: ADWD 10
Jon III: ADWD 11
Daenerys II: ADWD 12
Reek I: ADWD 13
Cersei III: AFFC 13
The Soiled Knight: AFFC 14
Bran II: ADWD 14
Tyrion IV: ADWD 15
Davos II: ADWD 16
Brienne III: AFFC 15
Samwell II: AFFC 16
Daenerys III: ADWD 17
Jon IV: ADWD 18
Jaime II: AFFC 17
Tyrion V: ADWD 19
Cersei IV: AFFC 18
Davos III: ADWD 20
The Iron Captain: AFFC 19
The Drowned Man: AFFC 20
Brienne IV: AFFC 21
The Queenmaker: AFFC 22
Arya II: AFFC 23
Alayne I: AFFC 24 [then JUMP AHEAD to Chapter 41: The Princess in the Tower]
The Princess in the Tower: AFFC 41 [now switch to ADWD and JUMP BACK to Chapter 7: The Merchants Man]
The Merchants Man: ADWD 7 [now switch to AFFC and JUMP BACK to Chapter 25: Cersei]
Cersei V: AFFC 25
Reek II: ADWD 21
Jon V: ADWD 22
Tyrion VI: ADWD 23
Daenerys IV: ADWD 24
The Lost Lord: ADWD 25
The Windblown: ADWD 26
The Wayward Bride: ADWD 27
Brienne V: AFFC 26
Samwell III: AFFC 27
Jaime III: AFFC 28
Tyrion VII: ADWD 28
Jon VI: ADWD 29
Davos IV: ADWD 30
Cersei VI: AFFC 29
The Reaver: AFFC 30
Daenerys V: ADWD 31
Melisandre I: ADWD 32
Jaime IV: AFFC 31
Brienne VI: AFFC 32
Reek III: ADWD 33
Tyrion VIII: ADWD 34
Cersei VII: AFFC 33
Jaime V: AFFC 34
Cat of the Canals: AFFC 35
Samwell IV: AFFC 36
Cersei VIII: AFFC 37
Brienne VII: AFFC 38
Jaime VI: AFFC 39
Cersei IX: AFFC 40 [remember, you can skip Chapter 41: The Princess in the Tower, because you already read it]
Bran III: ADWD 35
Jon VII: ADWD 36
Daenerys VI: ADWD 37
The Prince of Winterfell: ADWD 38
The Watcher: ADWD 39
Jon VIII: ADWD 40
Tyrion IX: ADWD 41
The Turncloak: ADWD 42
The Kings Prize: ADWD 43
Daenerys VII: ADWD 44
Alayne II: AFFC 42
Jon IX: ADWD 45
Brienne VIII: AFFC 43
Cersei X: AFFC 44
Jaime VII: AFFC 45
Samwell V: AFFC 46
The Blind Girl: ADWD 46
A Ghost in Winterfell: ADWD 47
Tyrion X: ADWD 48
Jaime VIII: ADWD 49
Jon X: ADWD 50
Daenerys VIII: ADWD 51
Theon VII: ADWD 52
Daenerys IX: ADWD 53
Jon XI: ADWD 54
Cersei XI: ADWD 55
The Queensguard: ADWD 56
The Iron Suitor: ADWD 57
Tyrion XI: ADWD 58
Jon XII: ADWD 59
The Discarded Knight: ADWD 60
The Spurned Suitor: ADWD 61
The Griffin Reborn: ADWD 62
The Sacrifice: ADWD 63
Victarion: ADWD 64
The Ugly Little Girl: ADWD 65
Cersei XII: ADWD 66
Tyrion XII: ADWD 67
The Kingbreaker: ADWD 68
The Dragontamer: ADWD 69
Jon XIII: ADWD 70
The Queens Hand: ADWD 71
Daenerys X: ADWD 72
Epilogue: ADWD 73



From this site. http://boiledleather.com/post/25902554148/a-new-reader-friendly-combined-reading-order-for-a

It is supposed to be spoiler free, as in the order overlaps the books but in a way to prevent spoilers from book 5 being revealed before the appropriate chapter in book 4. I used this order and it worked out well enough, everything flowed.


----------



## madscientist

pjenkins said:


> Yeah, no way am I watching in SD. Barf
> 
> [...]
> 
> Someone was joking on Twitter that "Game of Butts" is back. I found that comical


Please watch spoilers, this isn't a spoiler thread... there's already a thread created for S05E01 episode discussion. Thx!


----------



## NorthAlabama

hbo is running a game of thrones marathon next weekend:

sat 12.26 - se1
sun 12.27 - se2
mon 12.28 - se3
tue 12.29 - se4

*my 1pass failed to pick up the eps until i deleted and re-added*. i double checked the settings of the 1pass before i deleted it, it was correct, and should have picked up the marathon.


----------



## astrohip

NorthAlabama said:


> hbo is running a game of thrones marathon next weekend:
> 
> sat 12.26 - se1
> sun 12.27 - se2
> mon 12.28 - se3
> tue 12.29 - se4


FYI, this is running on HBO2.


----------



## wprager

Don't you get all past episodes On Demand? I signed up for HBO half-price for 2 month and timed it so I could watch all of GoT and S2 of True Detective as well. The boys ended up watching *all* of GoT going back to S1. They were all available (free of any additional charges) On Demand.


----------



## heySkippy

We don't have On Demand, but we can get them through HBOGo.


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> FYI, this is running on HBO2.


thanks for posting this, i knew it was airing on hbo2 but left it out of my post. :up: still wondering why my 1pass failed...



wprager said:


> Don't you get all past episodes On Demand?


yes, got is available with hbo vod & hbo go, but some prefer recordings due to trickplay and video quality limitations.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

is trickplay not instant for folks using hbogo? For me, it's faster than a DVR recording.


----------



## astrohip

Also, S5 is being shown the next day in this sequence.


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> Also, S5 is being shown the next day in this sequence.


thanks, again, my guide didn't go that far at the time i posted (i have quite a bit of tba in my guide since the update, but that's for another time...).


----------



## astrohip

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, got is available with hbo vod & hbo go, but some prefer recordings due to trickplay and video quality limitations.


Like me. This is the only series I've watched, where I kept the recordings. All 50. Just like to watch one every now & then.



DUDE_NJX said:


> is trickplay not instant for folks using hbogo? For me, it's faster than a DVR recording.


Have no idea what this means? How can HBO-GO be faster than a recording, which is instantaneous?


----------



## DUDE_NJX

astrohip said:


> Have no idea what this means? How can HBO-GO be faster than a recording, which is instantaneous?


Using the new Apple TV, I can swipe to ff and rew to move anywhere within an episode within a fraction of a second. Much faster and more precise from trick play on a DVR, IME.


----------



## astrohip

DUDE_NJX said:


> Using the new Apple TV, I can swipe to ff and rew to move anywhere within an episode within a fraction of a second. Much faster and more precise from trick play on a DVR, IME.


That's pretty cool. Kinda like the TiVo app, which has a swipe function. Except it sounds like the Apple one works.

I know nothing about Apple TV. It's streaming, but can trickplay that fast? Impressive. Does it also have the std 8-sec rewind type functions?


----------



## DUDE_NJX

astrohip said:


> That's pretty cool. Kinda like the TiVo app, which has a swipe function. Except it sounds like the Apple one works.
> 
> I know nothing about Apple TV. It's streaming, but can trickplay that fast? Impressive. Does it also have the std 8-sec rewind type functions?


10 second ff/rew clicks, and you can control it using your voice. "skip forward 22 minutes", etc.


----------



## wprager

DUDE_NJX said:


> 10 second ff/rew clicks, and you can control it using your voice. "skip forward 22 minutes", etc.


Sounds like black magic.


----------



## bareyb

astrohip said:


> That's pretty cool. Kinda like the TiVo app, which has a swipe function. Except it sounds like the Apple one works.
> 
> I know nothing about Apple TV. It's streaming, but can trickplay that fast? Impressive. Does it also have the std 8-sec rewind type functions?


Similar. 10 sec. skip in either direction and if you don't press it too many times, it's instantaneous. You can scrub the timeline and see thumbnails as you go. It works much better than my other streaming boxes. Almost DVResque in it's navigation capabilities. :up:


----------



## Dan203

astrohip said:


> That's pretty cool. Kinda like the TiVo app, which has a swipe function. Except it sounds like the Apple one works.


The TiVo is doing a live transcode. So when you swipe it has to jump to where you want to be in the original recording, stream that over to the Stream hardware (either internal or external), transcode it to a mobile complaint format and then stream that over to the mobile device. There is a reason there is a lag. I think they buffer some of the video so that you can do minor skips without lag, but skipping commercial breaks which are 3+ minutes long requires a real seek.

One thing that might help the TiVo app is the addition of SkipMode. If you can skip an entire commercial with a single click then it might not seem so bad compared to the 6+ clicks/swipes it takes currently.


----------



## markp99

George R.R. Martin needs to get his nose back to the grindstone, and away from Sunday football:



> No wonder George R.R. Martin can't finish the Game of Thrones books. The author spends a great deal of time blogging about his favorite NFL teams, the New York Jets and the New York Giants.
> 
> In a post titled "Evil Foiled! Good Triumphant! Jets Win, Jets Win, Jets Win!!!" Martin mocked the Patriots for their 26-20 overtime loss to the Jets.
> 
> The Patriots and Bill Belichick elected to kick to start overtime, and the author had a comedic take on the scrutinized decision. Martin was thankful for the gift from man he often refers to as "Evil Little Bill."
> 
> From his blog post:
> 
> "I could feel the victory slipping away as we went to overtime, and the stake was poised above my heart... they tossed the coin, and the Pats won, and the darkness was closing in around me as it has so many times before...
> 
> "Only then the Pats chose to kick off. Instead of receiving, and putting the hands of Tom Brady, the most dangerous mutha in football, Evil Little Bill decided that Fitz and the Jets should have it. Hee hee. Hoo ha. Oh, sweet. Thanks, Bill. What a lovely Christmas present."
> 
> Ealier in the post, Martin rejoiced at the efforts of Jets' Ryan Fitzpatrick and Bilal Powell-but not before taking a few shots at the Patriots.
> 
> "Hey, the Jets won! Life is magical and full of joy!
> 
> "Okay, okay, it was not the SuperBowl [sic] or anything, just a regular season game. But it was against the New England Patriots, the Horror Out of Boston, the Blue-and-White Walkers from Beyond the Wall, led by Evil Little Bill himself."


----------



## markp99

George R.R. Martin needs to get his nose back to the grindstone, and away from Sunday football: 



> No wonder George R.R. Martin can't finish the Game of Thrones books. The author spends a great deal of time blogging about his favorite NFL teams, the New York Jets and the New York Giants.
> 
> In a post titled "Evil Foiled! Good Triumphant! Jets Win, Jets Win, Jets Win!!!" Martin mocked the Patriots for their 26-20 overtime loss to the Jets.
> 
> The Patriots and Bill Belichick elected to kick to start overtime, and the author had a comedic take on the scrutinized decision. Martin was thankful for the gift from man he often refers to as "Evil Little Bill."
> 
> From his blog post:
> 
> "I could feel the victory slipping away as we went to overtime, and the stake was poised above my heart... they tossed the coin, and the Pats won, and the darkness was closing in around me as it has so many times before...
> 
> "Only then the Pats chose to kick off. Instead of receiving, and putting the hands of Tom Brady, the most dangerous mutha in football, Evil Little Bill decided that Fitz and the Jets should have it. Hee hee. Hoo ha. Oh, sweet. Thanks, Bill. What a lovely Christmas present."
> 
> Ealier in the post, Martin rejoiced at the efforts of Jets' Ryan Fitzpatrick and Bilal Powell-but not before taking a few shots at the Patriots.
> 
> "Hey, the Jets won! Life is magical and full of joy!
> 
> "Okay, okay, it was not the SuperBowl [sic] or anything, just a regular season game. But it was against the New England Patriots, the Horror Out of Boston, the Blue-and-White Walkers from Beyond the Wall, led by Evil Little Bill himself."


http://www.boston.com/sports/footba...nt/Vo0Jg3LAF6mpRI5TG2KQ2I/story.html?story_hp


----------



## heySkippy

That's it then, I'm pirating his next book. No more of my money for the fat man.


----------



## Steveknj

markp99 said:


> George R.R. Martin needs to get his nose back to the grindstone, and away from Sunday football:


At least he's rooting for the right two teams


----------



## stellie93

"The Blue and White Walkers from beyond the Wall, led by Evil Little Bill." I love it.
Although he is NOT rooting for the correct teams....

He might as well post about football--we're never going to see book 6 anyway.


----------



## JYoung

Well, Martin missed his 12/31 deadline.


----------



## john4200

JYoung said:


> Well, Martin missed his 12/31 deadline.


To no one's great surprise.


----------



## markp99

The Jets & Giants are not in the playoffs; he should have some free time on his hands.


----------



## Shaunnick

I have given up on waiting. I like the direction of the show in relation to what I know from the books. Seasons 6 and 7 can be my wrap up and I may get around to books 6 and 7 when they get out if ever.


----------



## stellie93

I've been reading his blog--not--for the last few days since someone posted about it.
It's pretty interesting. I wouldn't have picked him for a football fan. I do sympathize with him for feeling guilty that so many people are disappointed in him for not getting the book done. I don't care whether the book spoils the shows or the opposite. They'll both be good either way. :up:


----------



## Dan203

It's got to be hard to commit to such a big series of books. A lot of novelists would be happy to write one or two successful books in their lifetime. People are expecting this guy to do what 7? That's a tough ask. Maybe he's sick of thinking about the GOT universe. 

How disappointed would people be if he never finished the books and just told people to watch the final season(s) of the show for a conclusion?


----------



## stellie93

Actually, on his blog he makes it sound like it's pretty close. He really thought he would get it done last year. I think he's going back and rewriting things, and being a perfectionist. So if he dropped dead tomorrow, I think there would be a book to publish as is. (I hope)


----------



## john4200

Dan203 said:


> It's got to be hard to commit to such a big series of books. A lot of novelists would be happy to write one or two successful books in their lifetime. People are expecting this guy to do what 7? That's a tough ask. Maybe he's sick of thinking about the GOT universe.


It was originally supposed to be a 5 book series. The first 3 books went well. Then he lost his way working on book 4 and then said it would be more than 5 books. Things have been going very slowly ever since.


----------



## TonyD79

stellie93 said:


> Actually, on his blog he makes it sound like it's pretty close. He really thought he would get it done last year. I think he's going back and rewriting things, and being a perfectionist. So if he dropped dead tomorrow, I think there would be a book to publish as is. (I hope)


Yeah. Maybe if the Jets weren't winning games, he'd have had it done.


----------



## hummingbird_206

stellie93 said:


> Actually, on his blog he makes it sound like it's pretty close. He really thought he would get it done last year. I think he's going back and rewriting things, and being a perfectionist. So if he dropped dead tomorrow, I think there would be a book to publish as is. (I hope)


He made it sound that way (like he was really close) for what turned out to be books 4&5, too. It took several years for them to be published after he missed deadline after deadline. I don't believe he's anywhere near close. But I'm really happy with the TV series and don't really care when he gets another book out. I'm sure I'll read them eventually, maybe.


----------



## Dan203

I'm betting that the TV series leap frogging the books is going to seriously hurt sales of the final books.


----------



## wprager

Maybe he made a deal with the devil, to complete the series, because he didn't think he was going to make it. Now that he's feeling better he figures if he's finished the devil will come to collect.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Dan203 said:


> I'm betting that the TV series leap frogging the books is going to seriously hurt sales of the final books.


I think it could go either way. Lots of people who wouldn't have bought the books may do so because of the series. And there could be a lot who would have bought the book don't bother because they know what happens because of the series. Either way, GRRM has made a fortune.


----------



## hefe

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think it could go either way. Lots of people who wouldn't have bought the books may do so because of the series. And there could be a lot who would have bought the book don't bother because they know what happens because of the series. Either way, GRRM has made a fortune.


Yeah, hard to say. I'm one that bought the books last year because of the series.


----------



## Steveknj

I think it's a little different this time around since the books will be based on the TV show as opposed to the other way around. But I can't recall a series of books that came out, was made a TV show, went past the books and then the books finished after the series. I wonder how much of the TV series would be exactly like the books, and how much that's going to annoy the fan base?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I think it's a little different this time around since the books will be based on the TV show as opposed to the other way around. But I can't recall a series of books that came out, was made a TV show, went past the books and then the books finished after the series. I wonder how much of the TV series would be exactly like the books, and how much that's going to annoy the fan base?


I wouldn't say that future books "will be based on the TV show." Weiss and Benioff have consulted with GRRM and he's told them the direction he plans to take in the books and where he intends to have everything end up. So presumably, the manuscript that GRRM has mostly finished is similar to the story direction that S6 will take. I expect the changes will become more pronounced in future seasons.

And I wouldn't put it past GRRM to completely change his mind after the TV show ends and decide to write something completely different in Book 7, just to prove that he wasn't writing the final book based on what aired on the TV show.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> I wouldn't say that future books "will be based on the TV show." Weiss and Benioff have consulted with GRRM and he's told them the direction he plans to take in the books and where he intends to have everything end up. So presumably, the manuscript that GRRM has mostly finished is similar to the story direction that S6 will take. I expect the changes will become more pronounced in future seasons.
> 
> And I wouldn't put it past GRRM to completely change his mind after the TV show ends and decide to write something completely different in Book 7, just to prove that he wasn't writing the final book based on what aired on the TV show.


I also wonder if the books will ever catch up to the show? He writes slowly, and as mentioned misses deadlines constantly and his books are long. I wonder if maybe he's lost interest in the project. And if he likes the way the TV show comes out, perhaps he just leaves it like that? He's also 67 years old, so at the pace he's writing, maybe he never gets it finished.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I also wonder if the books will ever catch up to the show? He writes slowly, and as mentioned misses deadlines constantly and his books are long. I wonder if maybe he's lost interest in the project. And if he likes the way the TV show comes out, perhaps he just leaves it like that? He's also 67 years old, so at the pace he's writing, maybe he never gets it finished.


Given that he kept saying that he was trying to get Book 6 out before S6 begins, I'm assuming he's fairly close on Book 6 and that it will come out later this year. However, it's extremely unlikely that he would then be able to write Book 7 before S7 and S8 of the show air. And who knows if the show continues past that.

I guess it's possible he could lose his motivation if the show beats him to the conclusion of the story, but I really doubt it, given that the books are so much more intricate than the show. I think he'd still want to tell the story in his way, even if the story ends up in the same place.


----------



## hefe

It's possible that book 6 will take up 3 seasons of the TV show. 

But really, I wonder how many seasons they are committed to (or intending to) produce...


----------



## Steveknj

hefe said:


> It's possible that book 6 will take up 3 seasons of the TV show.
> 
> But really, I wonder how many seasons they are committed to (or intending to) produce...


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/08/a...of-thrones-extension.html?partner=rss&emc=rss


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> Given that he kept saying that he was trying to get Book 6 out before S6 begins, I'm assuming he's fairly close on Book 6 and that it will come out later this year. However, it's extremely unlikely that he would then be able to write Book 7 before S7 and S8 of the show air. And who knows if the show continues past that.


And who knows if the books end with seven! Remember, it was a trilogy, then five, then seven. He clearly didn't have a complete plan when he started, or even after three books (I'm not saying he doesn't know where he's going; just that he hasn't shown that he knows how he's going to get there).

I also remember once during a drought, he talked about how much work he had gotten done on the next book, and it turned out what he meant was there were some chapters he had bumped from the previous book, and he hadn't actually written anything new since he finished the last one. So I don't really pay much attention to what he says...I'm sure he's sincere, but I'm also sure he lives entirely in the present and knows about as much about what's going to happen as we do (i.e., in terms of what he's going to do and when, not how the story will end).


----------



## astrohip

hefe said:


> It's possible that book 6 will take up 3 seasons of the TV show.
> 
> But really, I wonder how many seasons they are committed to (or intending to) produce...


The original plan was seven seasons. But HBO has been pushing hard for "at least" eight, and it seems that David & D.B. have "seen the light".

Unless something happens to really change the equation, eight seasons will be it. Remember, D & DB know the story, so they of all people should have a good feel for how long it will take to tell it. Plus they are aware of _series fatigue_, and have every desire to get this story told.


----------



## astrohip

BTW, we have a date for the Season Six premiere:

*Sunday, April 24
*

I apologize that blinking red text isn't an option in the editor.


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> BTW, we have a date for the Season Six premiere:
> 
> *Sunday, April 24
> *
> 
> I apologize that blinking red text isn't an option in the editor.


lol


----------



## hefe

astrohip said:


> BTW, we have a date for the Season Six premiere:
> 
> *Sunday, April 24
> *
> 
> I apologize that blinking red text isn't an option in the editor.


----------



## heySkippy

What, no marque tag?


----------



## Steveknj

I'm sure I can check this, but it seems to me that they keep moving back the premier dates every season. April 24.....just seems TOOoooo far away!!

Edit: Yeah, this is the latest premiere date of any of the seasons.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_of_Thrones


----------



## Steveknj

I'm sure I can check this, but it seems to me that they keep moving back the premier dates every season. April 24.....just seems TOOoooo far away!!

Edit: Yeah, this is the latest premiere date of any of the seasons.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_of_Thrones


----------



## DevdogAZ

I thought that initially, because I was thinking most previous seasons started in March. But in looking, only one started on March 31, with the rest starting in April, even one as late as April 17, so this season really isn't significantly later than other seasons.


----------



## hefe




----------



## DevdogAZ

"What part of that story was fun?!?"


----------



## ACoolDude

DevdogAZ said:


> "What part of that story was fun?!?"


I LOL'd at the



Spoiler



Spontaneous combustion



Does that count?


----------



## wprager

"It wasn't me."


----------



## HerronScott

DevdogAZ said:


> "What part of that story was fun?!?"


"I guess you had to be there..." 

Scott


----------



## stellie93

Every baby should have a rattle sword. :up:


----------



## JETarpon

Ho-Dor!


----------



## astrohip

*'Game of Thrones': George R.R. Martin Has a Twist the Show Can't Touch*

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/game-thrones-george-rr-martin-869460



> The Winds of Winter remain an unknown distance away, but whenever the book drops, it'll come equipped with a twist exclusively viewed on the printed page.
> 
> In an interview with IGN, author George R.R. Martin revealed that the next book in his A Song of Ice and Fire saga  the series on which HBO's Game of Thrones is based  will contain a pivotal plot development the show can't replicate. The reason is simple: The character at the heart of the twist is dead on Game of Thrones but very much alive in the books.
> 
> "It involves a couple of characters, one of whom is dead on the show but not dead in the books," said Martin. "The show can't do this stuff, because they killed a character that I have not killed."
> 
> It's a tantalizing clue, if not one that narrows down the playing field. As Martin admitted, his tease "doesn't narrow it down much because at this point, there are like 15 characters who are dead on the show but not in the books."


I know this is heresy, but I'd be ok if another book never came out, and we just had the HBO series. Ok, not really, but I've read every book and watched every episode, and never considered either as competition for the other. They are two different mediums telling the story. But I find this blurb very off-putting.


----------



## Dan203

I haven't read the books. Which characters are still alive in the books but not in the show?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

To my mind, the show has surpassed the books. Didn't start out that way, but it sure it now.


----------



## JETarpon

Stanis's daughter isn't dead in the books.


----------



## DavidJL

Dan203 said:


> I haven't read the books. Which characters are still alive in the books but not in the show?





Spoiler



Barristan Selmy
Stannis possibly
Shireen
Mance I believe
Myrcella

I think also
Gren
Pyp
Mago
Irri
Xaro
Hizdahr
Talisa different name in book
Karl
Jojen
Meryn Trant
2 more that may be too spoilery even inside a spoiler warning


----------



## fobia79

I promised myself to start reading the books but can't make the time.


----------



## ACoolDude

fobia79 said:


> I promised myself to start reading the books but can't make the time.


are audiobooks an option?


----------



## DavidJL

fobia79 said:


> I promised myself to start reading the books but can't make the time.


folio phobia fobia?

Actually Acooldude's suggestion is a good one, I read all five ebooks at the gym while the listening to the audiobooks through my headphones. I thought the narration was really good for the most part, done by Roy Dotrice, who also had a small part on the show as the alchemist in season 2 I believe.


----------



## Shaunnick

Game of Thrones season 6 Red Band Trailer.






Book readers!



Spoiler



Look at the knight's chest at ~1:16



Flashback, anyone?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow, Bran looks totally different (1:41)!


----------



## markp99

devdogaz said:


> wow, bran looks totally different (1:41)!


1:21


----------



## DevdogAZ

markp99 said:


> 1:21


Ha. Yes. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## astrohip




----------



## john4200

I doubt GRRM will make it to 90. But he would probably need to in order to finish book 7...


----------



## stellie93

I heard that people were confused about this. As a Beatles fan from back in the day, I knew that the fifth Beatle was not George RR Martin.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The first time I saw the George Martin headline, my heart skipped a beat. Then I realized there was no R.R., and breathed easier.

I'm not sure I'd bet on R.R. surviving to finish Song of Ice and Fire, though. He does not strike me as the healthiest of people.


----------



## bareyb




----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Well, he WOULD say that, wouldn't he?


----------



## DevdogAZ

What's next? Is he going to tell us that reports of Jon Snow's death have been greatly exaggerated?


----------



## kaszeta

DevdogAZ said:


> What's next? Is he going to tell us that reports of Jon Snow's death have been greatly exaggerated?


He's pining for the fjords


----------



## Anubys

GRRM is only Mostly Dead...and you know what that means!


----------



## BitbyBlit

The fight for leadership over Westeros should be interesting this year:


----------



## JYoung

DevdogAZ said:


> What's next? Is he going to tell us that reports of Jon Snow's death have been greatly exaggerated?


You can always ask Siri if Jon Snow is dead.


----------



## Anubys

April 24 can't come soon enough. I need this show back in my life!


----------



## tlc

Can you imagine if they dropped the whole season on us like Netflix does?


----------



## heySkippy

tlc said:


> Can you imagine if they dropped the whole season on us like Netflix does?


It would break the internet.


----------



## AeneaGames

heySkippy said:


> It would break the internet.


Ehmmm, worse I think, the world would grind to a halt for a day or two until everyone has binge watched it


----------



## bareyb

And while the other half of the World illegally downloads it.


----------



## wprager

Spoilerish casting news:
http://www.space.ca/game-of-thrones-myr-season-6/



Spoiler



Actor who played Thoros of Myr (who resurrected Dondarrion) is reportedly coming back. The article interprets this as possibly Lady Stoneheart finally making appearing. On the other hand, could also be related to Jon Snow.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Isn't all of this season already in the bag? This would be season 6*7* right?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DavidTigerFan said:


> Isn't all of this season already in the bag? This would be season 6 right?


"This season" would be Season 6, which starts this weekend.


----------



## RayChuang88

bareyb said:


> And while the other half of the World illegally downloads it.


Which used to be true but now that HBO is trying to premiere each new episode around the world as soon as possible from 2015 on, that's a lot less of an issue.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

My cable was out when I got up this morning.

I was tempted to tell them what I would do if it weren't restored in time for GoT, but I figured if I did I'd end up on a terrorist watch list.

(It's back now!)


----------



## gossamer88

For those who may experience an outage, HBO Now first month is free.


----------



## morac

gossamer88 said:


> For those who may experience an outage, HBO Now first month is free.


If you have a cable subscription with HBO, there's no need to sign up for HBO Now as you get HBO Go as part of your HBO subscription.


----------



## RegBarc

The first episode leaked a couple of days ago. So if you've avoided spoilers, good. But whatever you do, for the love of God, don't go to 4chan. Both of Reddit's Game of Throne subreddits are pretty strict with spoilers and tackle them early. No leaked episode talk is allowed in the TV show subreddit, and the book subreddit requires explicit tags.


----------



## john4200

RegBarc said:


> The first episode leaked a couple of days ago.


An actual video of episode S06E01? I don't think so. Maybe you meant that detailed information about the episode leaked.


----------



## wprager

My plan was to do what I did last year -- sign up for HBO for a month at 6-weeks in, catch up using OnDemand. Worked like a charm. This year, I just switched providers and the new one (Rogers Cable) has an on-going issue with OnDemand and their streaming service. So I had to get HBO earlier than intended, but their credit for missing on-demand functionality more than pays for HBO (and the movie network and a bunch of new channels that are part of the package that I will probably never watch).

Meanwhile the kids can watch their streaming service (they call it Shomi -- think of it like Netlfix Lite) on their tablets.


----------



## wedgecon

john4200 said:


> An actual video of episode S06E01? I don't think so. Maybe you meant that detailed information about the episode leaked.


Well what they are saying is that some technical glitch allowed some users to stream the episode via the HBO app. It was quickly shut down. I am not sure if a video was posted anywhere but still photos from every scene along with detailed recaps were posted.


----------



## john4200

wedgecon said:


> Well what they are saying is that some technical glitch allowed some users to stream the episode via the HBO app. It was quickly shut down. I am not sure if a video was posted anywhere but still photos from every scene along with detailed recaps were posted.


I looked and no video file was posted anywhere. I can believe that streaming opened up for a brief time.

Anyway, an actual video file just leaked a few minutes ago.


----------



## Malcontent

john4200 said:


> I looked and no video file was posted anywhere. I can believe that streaming opened up for a brief time.
> 
> Anyway, an actual video file just leaked a few minutes ago.


Just a heads up, there are some scenes where the characters are not "speaking English" and the hard-coded subtitles are in Russian in this release. Best to wait for another release.


----------



## Steveknj

I don't know why anyone worries about missing an HBO show due to outages. They show almost all their shows about 20 times in a week. If you miss it once, you'll be able to catch it somewhere down the road, and if not, as people have said, there's HBO Go.


----------



## SullyND

Steveknj said:


> I don't know why anyone worries about missing an HBO show due to outages. They show almost all their shows about 20 times in a week. If you miss it once, you'll be able to catch it somewhere down the road, and if not, as people have said, there's HBO Go.


Sure, but if you miss Sunday, the odds of the episode being spoiled goes up exponentially with each day.


----------



## SoupMan

Yeah, this is the one show that I'd probably have to completely unplug to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Shaunnick

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My cable was out when I got up this morning.
> 
> I was tempted to tell them what I would do if it weren't restored in time for GoT, but I figured if I did I'd end up on a terrorist watch list.
> 
> (It's back now!)


Did you pay the Iron Price to get it back up?


----------



## TonyD79

SoupMan said:


> Yeah, this is the one show that I'd probably have to completely unplug to avoid spoilers.


I typically watch it days later (I'm usually too tired to watch Sunday night) and I basically just stay away from the GoT thread here and I'm good.

It's only the big deaths or events that sneak into the general social media realm.


----------



## Malcontent

Has anyone watched the new after show? Is it worth watching?

It's called *'After the Thrones'*.

http://www.hbo.com/after-the-thrones

It looks like it available every Monday on HBO NOW.



> After the Thrones goes deep on each week's episode of Game of Thrones. The show is hosted by Andy Greenwald and Chris Ryan from Bill Simmons' new content site, The Ringer.


----------



## gossamer88

Cool! I'm gonna check it out out. I currently listen to a couple of podcasts on my commute on Mondays.


----------



## astrohip

This seems to be the only non-episode specific GoT thread...so...

My parents and another couple (all in their 80s) are boarding a flight yesterday from Copenhagen to Reykjavik. There's a guy in her seat, who unbeknownst to her, is Nikolaj Coster-Waldau. She politely tells him he is in her seat, they call the flight attendant, she apologizes for putting NC-W in the wrong seat. 

Only later during the flight does the other lady tell my mom who that is. My mom knows GoT by name only, doesn't watch it, has no idea who he is.

So she emails me when she lands, and asks do I know him. DUH! I emailed back and said it didn't happen unless pics. Have no idea if she got any or not. Probably not. {face palm} old people {'nother face palm}

~~~~

So, what can we deduce from this? The only scenes filmed in Iceland are north of The Wall. It's unlikely Jaime Lannister is going north of The Wall, although stranger things have happened. We've all heard by now that Season Seven will be delayed so they can get more winter weather for their filming. Perhaps they are filming sets that are normally set in Ireland or Croatia in Iceland, as "Winter Has Arrived".

Or maybe he was just visiting his girlfriend.


----------



## tlc

*face palm


----------



## gossamer88

23 Emmy nominations! 

Peter Dinklage (of course), Kit Harington, Lena Headey, Emilia Clarke and Maisie Williams were nominated. 

I would have rather seen Sophie Turner nominated instead of Maisie. I was disappointed with Arya's storyline this season.

The directors for The Door and Battle of the Bastards were also nominated as was the show of course.


----------



## cheesesteak

gossamer88 said:


> 23 Emmy nominations!
> 
> Peter Dinklage (of course), Kit Harington, Lena Headey, Emilia Clarke and Maisie Williams were nominated.


Kit Harrington? For what, looking miserable all season?


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

cheesesteak said:


> Kit Harrington? For what, looking miserable all season?


He's just a terrible actor.


----------



## ACoolDude

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> He's just a terrible actor.


Well, he does know nothing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Never in the history of Hollywood has somebody done a better job of portraying misery.


----------



## robojerk

gossamer88 said:


> I would have rather seen Sophie Turner


I honestly don't think Sophie had any Emmy worthy material this season.


----------



## Shaunnick

robojerk said:


> I honestly don't think Sophie had any Emmy worthy material this season.


I don't know. It was pretty hardcore for her to tell Jon that Rickon is going to die and that Jon needs to forget about saving him.


----------



## robojerk

Shaunnick said:


> I don't know. It was pretty hardcore for her to tell Jon that Rickon is going to die and that Jon needs to forget about saving him.







Hardcore yes, she is also really good at pointing out the flaws in Jon's plan, however she's utterly useless at providing any alternatives or ideas on how to overcome them and can't acknowledge that Jon also can't change any of those things. That scene drives me nuts because she's also hiding information from Jon, while from his point of view they've exhausted all means of getting more men. Other than warning Jon about Ramsay's mind games and manipulations she is just whining in that scene.

Hate Sansa.....


----------



## MacThor

robojerk said:


> Hardcore yes, she is also really good at pointing out the flaws in Jon's plan, however she's utterly useless at providing any alternatives or ideas on how to overcome them and can't acknowledge that Jon also can't change any of those things. That scene drives me nuts because she's also hiding information from Jon, while from his point of view they've exhausted all means of getting more men. Other than warning Jon about Ramsay's mind games and manipulations she is just whining in that scene.
> 
> Hate Sansa.....


Sansa....
Lied to the King, selling out her own sister for Joffrey. Butcher boy and one direwolf killed.
Sold out her father to Cersei. Eventually Ned killed.
Denounced her brother as a traitor. Eventually Robb and Catelyn and another direwolf killed.
Lied (of omission) to her half-brother (cousin!) about Knights of the Vale. Thousands of northern/wildling forces under Jon's command die.

She's not someone I'd want in my family.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Although the original question isn't would you like Sansa for a friend, but rather, does Sophie Turner deserve Emmy consideration?


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although the original question isn't would you like Sansa for a friend, but rather, does Sophie Turner deserve Emmy consideration?


IMO, she is a bad actress with a limited range.


----------



## Robin

I just watched her save Littlefinger from the court at the Vale. I disagree.


----------



## wedgecon

MacThor said:


> Sansa....
> Lied to the King, selling out her own sister for Joffrey. Butcher boy and one direwolf killed.
> Sold out her father to Cersei. Eventually Ned killed.
> Denounced her brother as a traitor. Eventually Robb and Catelyn and another direwolf killed.
> Lied (of omission) to her half-brother (cousin!) about Knights of the Vale. Thousands of northern/wildling forces under Jon's command die.
> 
> She's not someone I'd want in my family.


She was a teenager madly in love who would never think in a million years what Cerise's reaction would be.

Ned sold himself out to Cersi when he told her what he was going to do about her incest.

She was forced to denounce her brother under duress, both her mother and brother fully understood this.

Not telling Jon about the Vale maybe, but it was clear she was conflicted about here relationship to Littlefinger. We still don't know how this will play out.


----------



## gossamer88

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although the original question isn't would you like Sansa for a friend, but rather, does Sophie Turner deserve Emmy consideration?


Thank you...sheeesh...


----------



## DavidJL

I know no nominee but the bear of the island, whose name is Lyanna.

Ok, probably not enough screen time for even a guest nom, but she stole every scene she was in. I also like young Hodor or Wyllis, but again not enough screen time probably. I think it was the first acting credit for both of them.

Sophie Turner had her moments, but I think she suffered from her character taking such a different path from the books. The season was great, but the few parts I didn't like, involved her character. Also, I thought Bran growing so much would be the biggest growth spurt that would pull me from the fiction, but other than the initial shock, not really a problem. Sophie otoh, take a look at the pilot, now she makes Brienne look not all that tall. And something about her accent or perhaps the deepness of her voice just takes me away from the character I read about. A lot of that is probably on me. 

She did very well with a difficult part, just not as well as so many others, but she is in tough company on a great show.


----------



## MacThor

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although the original question isn't would you like Sansa for a friend, but rather, does Sophie Turner deserve Emmy consideration?


That wasn't the post I was responding to. 

But, no, not IMO. Not sure Maisie did either.

On the actress side, Lena had a strong year. Emilia probably gets the most scenes and does pretty well - so they have a lot to choose from to submit for awards. Natalie Dormer, Carice van Houten, Gwendoline Christie and Diana Rigg were better this season.

For the men, I thought Nicolaj and Liam were very strong this year too.


----------



## hahathatsfunny

I was watching the show over again from my HBO Go, from Season 1 to the more current seasons.

1. In Season 1, Cersei mentioned that she had a first born child that died, but in the later seasons, it's indicated that Joffrey is her first born and that she has only 3 children. Anyone else notice that discrepancy?

2. Given that Roose Bolton betrayed the Starks and was complicit in the death of Cat and Robb Stark, why in the world would Littlefinger arrange for Sansa to marry Ramsay Bolton, and why would Sansa agree to that???

While it kept the story going for Sansa, it really made no sense. Littlefinger was also smitten with Catelyn, although he didn't mourn for her death. If anything Sansa could have stayed at the Vale and then married Robyn Arryn or Littlefinger, although the Sansa + Ramsay story made a better story, but didn't make sense.

The Lannisters didn't have a good relation with House Martell at Dorne, yet Myrcella was shipped off there, but the Lannister-Tyrell relation wasn't supposedly as bad as what Roose Bolton did to the Starks.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

hahathatsfunny said:


> 1. In Season 1, Cersei mentioned that she had a first born child that died, but in the later seasons, it's indicated that Joffrey is her first born and that she has only 3 children. Anyone else notice that discrepancy?


I believe the one(s) that died was Robert's, and thus didn't really count...


----------



## bareyb

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I believe the one(s) that died was Robert's, and thus didn't really count...


Are you a Writer by profession Rob?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

bareyb said:


> Are you a Writer by profession Rob?


I am not, although I once so aspired...why do you ask?


----------



## su719

hahathatsfunny said:


> I was watching the show over again from my HBO Go, from Season 1 to the more current seasons.
> 
> 1. In Season 1, Cersei mentioned that she had a first born child that died, but in the later seasons, it's indicated that Joffrey is her first born and that she has only 3 children. Anyone else notice that discrepancy?
> 
> 2. Given that Roose Bolton betrayed the Starks and was complicit in the death of Cat and Robb Stark, why in the world would Littlefinger arrange for Sansa to marry Ramsay Bolton, and why would Sansa agree to that???
> 
> While it kept the story going for Sansa, it really made no sense. Littlefinger was also smitten with Catelyn, although he didn't mourn for her death. If anything Sansa could have stayed at the Vale and then married Robyn Arryn or Littlefinger, although the Sansa + Ramsay story made a better story, but didn't make sense.
> 
> The Lannisters didn't have a good relation with House Martell at Dorne, yet Myrcella was shipped off there, but the Lannister-Tyrell relation wasn't supposedly as bad as what Roose Bolton did to the Starks.


Myrcella was shipped to Dorne as a peace offering by Tyrion (While hand of the king) during the war of 5 kings to keep Dorne from revolting as well as all the other kingdom's.


----------



## bareyb

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I am not, although I once so aspired...why do you ask?


Just kind of a random late night thought. 

I've always been fascinated with writing and I even took some classes etc. in Junior College to learn more about it. Some of the things you've said about Plot lines, and character development, and your analyses have always gone a little a deeper than most, and I always have wondered if you had more in depth knowledge.

There was another guy around here a few years back. Very similar. Fantastic insights. Can't remember his name now, but it turns out that he was indeed a professional writer. I always really enjoyed him too. In other words, I'm glad you're here and I enjoy your contributions to threads like this one. :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Well, thank you! You just made my day.


----------



## bareyb

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, thank you! You just made my day.


I'm glad I said something then. I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking that. 

We as a group should probably do this sort of thing more often around here if not just to offset all the complaining.


----------



## BrettStah

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, thank you! You just made my day.


Well thanks for that, Barey! As if his ego wasn't big enough!!!


----------



## bareyb

BrettStah said:


> Well thanks for that, Barey! As if his ego wasn't big enough!!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

BrettStah said:


> Well thanks for that, Barey! As if his ego wasn't big enough!!!


Oh, like it could get any bigger!


----------



## hahathatsfunny

su719 said:


> Myrcella was shipped to Dorne as a peace offering by Tyrion (While hand of the king) during the war of 5 kings to keep Dorne from revolting as well as all the other kingdom's.


Atleast, that had a purpose..

Sansa didn't have a choice with Joffrey when she was stuck in Kings Landing, but she had a choice whether to be arranged for Ramsay (family from an enemy) and chose to go to him.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I believe the one(s) that died was Robert's, and thus didn't really count...


From Season 1, it did count - otherwise, she wouldn't have mentioned it to Catelyn. 
http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Baratheon_(son_of_Robert))

I guess the writers forgot that detail from Season 1. Cersei later speaks of Joffrey as her first born after Joffrey's death.


----------



## Ereth

bareyb said:


> Are you a Writer by profession Rob?


He tried, but since he'd spent so much time with Medieval history, his writing all came out like Thomas Malory, and the market for works that maybe two dozen people in the world could make heads or tails of was very small....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Ereth said:


> He tried, but since he'd spent so much time with Medieval history, his writing all came out like Thomas Malory, and the market for works that maybe two dozen people in the world could make heads or tails of was very small....


Thomas Malory, PLEASE, like I'd try to imitate some modern writer like THAT!


----------



## photoshopgrl

hahathatsfunny said:


> Sansa didn't have a choice with Joffrey when she was stuck in Kings Landing, but she had a choice whether to be arranged for Ramsay (family from an enemy) and chose to go to him.


She was listening to Baelish on this one. She wanted her home back and she thought if she could get in there as his bride she could rally the North to her defense when the time came. Nobody realized the person Ramsay was or clearly that wouldn't have been an option. Not even Petyr would have done that to her knowingly.


----------



## sbourgeo

I don't know, Littlefinger seems to know what's going on everywhere. He had even primed the little Lord of the Vail to want to help Sansa before she even sent her letter asking for help.


----------



## Anubys

Ereth said:


> He tried, but since he'd spent so much time with Medieval history, his writing all came out like Thomas Malory, and the market for works that maybe two dozen people in the world could make heads or tails of was very small....


Plus, it interfered with his chosen career as a janitorial-assistant.



photoshopgrl said:


> She was listening to Baelish on this one. She wanted her home back and she thought if she could get in there as his bride she could rally the North to her defense when the time came. Nobody realized the person Ramsay was or clearly that wouldn't have been an option. Not even Petyr would have done that to her knowingly.


I'm going to disagree with you and agree with Sansa on that point. Petyr must have known or else he's a complete idiot.



sbourgeo said:


> I don't know, Littlefinger seems to know what's going on everywhere. He had even primed the little Lord of the Vail to want to help Sansa before she even sent her letter asking for help.


I would frame that differently, he primed Robin so LF can go up north and take over Winterfell. Petyr needed to also get Sansa's approval so he could marry her and take over the entire North.


----------



## Ereth

rob helmerichs said:


> thomas malory, please, like i'd try to imitate some modern writer like that!


lol!


----------



## JFriday

bareyb said:


> There was another guy around here a few years back. Very similar. Fantastic insights. Can't remember his name now, but it turns out that he was indeed a professional writer. I always really enjoyed him too. In other words, I'm glad you're here and I enjoy your contributions to threads like this one. :up:


Probably that Medieval guy.


----------



## bobino

su719 said:


> Myrcella was shipped to Dorne as a peace offering by Tyrion (While hand of the king) during the war of 5 kings to keep Dorne from revolting as well as all the other kingdom's.


It also was part of the plan Tyrion had to reveal who could be trusted to keep a secret and who could not.


----------



## bareyb

JFriday said:


> Probably that Medieval guy.


This _was_ way back... but I'd remember the name if I saw it again. 

We got into a couple of good discussions about the Thomas Harris Novels back in the day. You know how nobody ever changes anyone's mind on the Internet? Well, he changed mine. Guy was really knowledgeable. He hasn't been around in number of years though.


----------



## ct1




----------

